# Quadral Complexes by Stratiyevskaya



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

This seems to be the new translation of Stratiyevskaya's articles on quadras, types complexes and their historical succession. I've seen them some time ago in Russian original, but never knew they were translated. The author doesn't mince matters for any type and sometimes gets carried away a bit (she almost typed the Great Sphinx! lol), nevertheless I always thought they are pretty cool and interesting.

*
Alpha Quadra: The Complex of Closed Mouth*

Alpha - the quadral complex of "closed [shut] mouth", as any quadral complex, originates from a set of four aspects dominant in this quadra - evolutionary intuition of potentials (+Ne), evolutionary sensing of sensations (+Si), involutionary ethics of emotions (-Fe), and involutionary logic of relations (-Ti), which in turn form three dominant quadral traits. 

1. "Democratic" trait (rational aspects are involutionary, with a minus sign; irrational aspects are evolutionary, with a plus sign: -Fe, -Ti, +Ne, +Si)
In accordance with this trait, every person has the right 1) to interact with others as an equal 2) to have equal rights and opportunities 3) to fight and contend for equal rights and opportunities 4) to freely express on any topic 5) to freely defend their point of view 6) to strive to defend their rights and opportunities by any means.

2. "Judicious" trait (predominance of evolutionary irrational aspects +Ne +Si)
In accordance with this trait, every person has the right 1) to freely develop their capabilities, possibilities, and talents 2) to freely express on any topic and demand respect for one's opinions, irrespective of whether or not one is knowledgeable of the topic ("democratic" trait allows a person to dismiss the opinion of experts or at least interpret it by different standards and at his own discretion).

3. "Subjectivist" trait (predominance of involutionary rational aspects -Ti -Fe)
In accordance with this trait, every person has the right 1) to subjective analysis of events, opinions, and actions 2) to find the culpable and displace them from the system, from the society, while contending the displacement of the innocent 3) to fight for one's own place within the system, to have the right to defend one's position 4) to push others out of the system and fight those who push out others, defending one's own right to not become displaced.

*1. Fears and concerns arising from Alpha quadral complex.

*From the combination of the properties of all of predominating traits listed above, in Alpha Quadra there arises a fierce competition of views and opinions. Discussions, debates, arguments – these are the most wide-spread and most natural forms of approaching important issues here. Each person considers it to be their duty (a natural and legal right) to speak freely on any subject or issue, not limiting themselves to the means of expression in lexicon and by time. 

Each person feels the right to suppress the opinion of his or her opponents by his own arguments, forcing them out of the dispute, out of the audience, out of the topic, and out of the system. (Up to demands and exclamations: "Get out! There is no place here for the likes of you! First, learn to behave yourself properly and to hear out your opposition.") _While hearing out one's opposition, since no one here curbs themselves by time considerations, in Alpha quadra is also not liked:_

- out of fear that they themselves won't have the time to speak and direct the discussion into a convenient direction;
- out of fear of losing the initiative in a discussion, and that their opinions will be suppressed, their views – rejected;
- in nervous anticipation that they might forget the most important and powerful argument that can easily push out their opponent and support their own opinion (their own view, plan, decision, authority, goals, objectives, and so on);
- due to being afraid of being unheard or misunderstood by the audience, thus all start to talk at once, in discord: start suppressing the current speaker with shouts from the audience, by rushing him, by demands to step down and make way for the next speaker, by distorting his statements without listening to what he's saying, by mocking, jeering, banging fists on the table (here, everything is very "democratic") - thereby drawing the time and attention toward themselves and away from the current speaker. May also say something crude, that is offending. May simply cover up his mouth or microphone by their hand, silencing him in order to calmly talk themselves. And all of these actions come from heightened worries and feelings of anxiety and fear about the inability to express oneself freely and in full. Not all those who wish to speak will be heard out – there's not enough time and attention for all.

Alpha Quadra hates verbal attacks and censure that undermines their ability to get in a word. This fear that they experience – the fear of inability to speak freely, to discuss one's own topic, to defend one's own point of view – in this essay we will conventionally call the COMPLEX OF CLOSED MOUTH.

Alpha Quadra is not distinguished by an ability to keep secrets. Here, any restrictions to disclosure are received with some discomfort. (Especially talkative in this regard is TIM ESE, Hugo: he doesn't make a secret of other people's secrets, but at the same time fears that his own confessions might be made public. Therefore, in a confidential private conversation, the ESE makes his companions promise not to reveal what he or she has told them.) 

Secretive people are not liked in the Alpha Quadra. They are not trusted, even a little bit feared – who knows what they have in their mind! (This is one root of their conflict with introverted negativists of Gamma Quadra - ESI and ILI - who are inclined to hide and not voice their private thoughts and feelings.) Another matter are those who are always overflowing with an abundance of news, sensational revelations, their own and other people's secrets – it is always interesting to talk with them and to spend time in their company. 

Talkativeness is a characteristic feature of Alpha Quadra. Debates, conversations, discussions – these are the favorite pastime here. Only try to interfere with them speaking, and you will hear: "Wait, let me talk to him – can't you see that I'm talking?!" At the same time, blocking the conversation, interrupting and interfering with other's talking doesn't require much effort from them, especially if to them the topic is interesting and relevant.

The invitation to a conversation can be extended to and shared by all. Hence the characteristic habit of many Alpha types to find conversation partners everywhere, initiating discussions over important issues in crowded public places and talking with everyone present almost on any topic, trying to get their views across to their listeners, trying to maximally engage and involve the public by the conversation, becoming drawn into debates and pulling others into lively discussions.

The search for a new topic, a new and interesting idea, is always relevant in Alpha Quadra. First and foremost this is true of Alpha logical types: ILE Don Quixote, and LII Robespierre: if only a small bit of a new thought is born, they immediately try developing into a new theory and publishing it. The requirement to bring every new idea up to the discussion here is observed unfailingly. Any deviation from this canon is considered to be a violation of scientific ethics: a new idea shouldn't stagnate, nor be hidden from the intellectual community – it must be made available to the society, it has to be discussed. 

Alpha Quadra types believe that openness and wide accessibility of information is their main democratic achievement. The level of democratization of a society here is determined not by the number of political parties (although here there may be quite a few!), but by openness and availability of conversations of any topic. ("Why belong to this party, if I cannot openly talk about it at every corner?!"). 

In Alpha Quadra, all value the opportunities to express themselves and to defend their views. Therefore, any divergence of opinions here get transformed into a real battle, where, with all kinds of efforts and tactics, by all truths and lies, one tries to assert their views and to attract the most attention. Once a person starts to talk, he or she attempts to capture the maximum amount of time while not allowing others to speak. If he succeeds, he may feel himself a winner (he's in the spotlight!), but in others this inability to speak and express their point of view evokes an acute fear of not getting heard – of being pushed out of the discussions and out of the process of debating an important and pertinent topic.

Where does it come from? According to anthropologists, the vocal apparatus of human beings began to develop intensively 70 thousand years ago. It was then that the last mutation of the sphenoid bone at the base of the skull occurred, completing the formation of the vocal apparatus. Active verbal interaction has led to intensive informational interchange, and a rapid and intensive formation of TIMs. Consequently, there was an evolutionary leap in the development of human society, which has become much more coordinated in taking joint actions, more organized, and more prosperous.

In the process of exchanging views, intelligence developed just as intensively, as did social consciousness and social order. New topics for discussion have appeared. Human species finally got the chance to talk to our contentment. (None wanted to sink back into silence.) Each felt himself a trailblazer, a pioneer in the fields of formation of new languages and new laws. (The claim that in the capacity for creative thought man may be equal to God was conceived in ancient times, among the freedom loving and intellectually emancipated logical-intuitive types of Alpha Quadra. The propensity for word-creation, for formation and setting of new principles, rules, and laws, for creation one's own languages and codes - still shows in them.) In the context of fierce competition of opinions, new leaders and elders appeared, who, unlike the previous ones, were not only strong and courageous, but also wise, able to think straight and to accurately express their thoughts, and capable of establishing reasonable and just order within the community. 

In Alpha Quadra there is a constant very fierce and lively exchange of views. Verbal expression, an opportunity to speak, to communicate – here is of the highest value: problems get resolved in the process of discussion.

Due to the combination of quadral traits, the initiating evolutionary Alpha Quadra is the "most talkative" quadra in Socion. It's members, "Democratic-subjectivists" have the right to talk how they can, about anything they wish, and however much they wish it. In connection to this, a problem arises of mutually exclusive yet equal rights and opportunities for all members of the community and the need to link and coordinate them with each other so that no one is hurt or offended. To resolve these problems, just laws and regulations are developed in the community, the concept of norms is introduced, democratic forms of debate are invented. Regulations are set concerning speeches and presentations and the topics to be discussed. The position of a regulator is introduced – the "Chairman of the Meeting". Disciplined forms of managing discussions are implemented, for example, the phrase "the permission to speak" (this expression has remained with us from the ancient Semitic languages), and notions such as the "the right to word" and "the right to voice". And all this was done to ensure that everyone's opinion is heard, so that no one feels deprived of the opportunity to speak. All of such administrative and organizational methods and measures in the ancient and democratic community of Alpha Quadra worked to diminish and mute the complex of "closed mouth"._Alpha Quadra is afraid:_- to find themselves in social and information isolation;
- to lose trust and respect (and ear) of other people;
- to miss opportunities to establish understanding with others;
- to miss opportunities to defend one's rightness, to justify oneself, to ward off suspicions;
- of giving any reasons for condemnation,
- of being forced out of the system, to be left without social and moral support.

The knowledge that an important question will be resolved in absence of oneself, and perhaps not to one's benefit or favor, in Alpha Quadra provokes anxiety and fear. This anxious fear is compounded by intensive competition of alternative, mutually contradictory statements and opinions, that in their rapid stream drown out all of individual's attempts to defend himself, his reputation, his innocence, or authority. As a result, a feeling of panic arises, similar to the one experienced by people trying to "scream and shout to finally get heard by others" and yet not hearing a response, trying to find understanding with others and not finding it, trying to call for help and unable to do so for reasons beyond one's control – as if all of a sudden the person has lost his voice and is now sitting with his hands tied, with this mouth shut (or sealed with tape). And it's not as alarming and frightening that his hands are tied, as that his mouth is shut such that he cannot yell and shout to draw the attention and the aid of others, and to obtain justice, nor prove his case or defend his innocence, neither to consult or confer, or protect his honor and dignity, or to appeal to the common sense, conscience, and compassion of others – none of this can be done with a closed, clamped mouth, and this feeling in itself is what scares the Alpha Quadra members the most, plunges them into shock, into stupor, leads them to despair. 

To shout to draw the attention of others is a favorite method in Alpha Quadra – it's simple, ingenuous, yet effective way of drawing public attention, and with its help getting one's own way.

An example: 

A five year old boy (TIM ILE, Don Quixote) was for the first time taken to barber's. (Prior to this, his hair was cut at home by his mother or grandmother; but now it was necessary for him to get a professional haircut). As soon as he was seated in a chair and wrapped with a napkin, he felt himself a prisoner, and when he saw an unfamiliar person with huge, long scissors approaching his head, he started screaming and shouting as loudly as he possibly could - such that it could be heard on the street: "Help! Help! Hurry! Over here! Help! They are killing a child in here!" The barber got scared and immediately put him out on the street along with his mother. He was taken to another barber shop, and there the same scenario repeated. To the third - the same. Desperate, the mother brought the child back home and cut his hair herself. It wasn't soon that he started going to barber shops.*

2. The rights and possibilities in the Alpha Quadra.

*As long as "judicious" Alpha Quadra has their mouth open, they are not afraid of anything: they will always find a way out of the situation, or at least call on the attention of the society and try to prevail over their tormentors with their help. Another thing is when their mouth is shut. The repsonse: "Shut up! Close your mouth!" – is one of the most offensive and humiliating to hear in Alpha Quadra. Especially when a person has something to say, but no opportunity to say it – which in itself is already offending, hurtful, and insulting, and, most importantly, dangerous in the "subjectivist" and "democratic" community of Alpha Quadra, where:

- the one who has greater chances of defending oneself is the one who shouts louder - the prevalence of aspect of the ethics of emotions (-Fe) - or most convincingly proves his rights and rightness - the prevalence of aspect of the logic of relations (-Ti);
- all are divided into "us" and "them" (subjectivists);
- where everyone is trying to present themselves as "familiars", as "one of ours", and push out the "foreigners";
- where there's not enough space in the system;
- where as a punishment one can be driven out of the community, deprived of the right to speak and to vote - thus expelled from the number of free and equal citizens, and transfered to the position of an outcast, a pariah, or a slave.

Therefore, for Alpha Quadra it is important to defend their honor before the public and in public places, or in the press, to set up some kind of "loud" scandal, in which they are able to attract the greatest number of witnesses and sympathizers. 

For example, ILE Don Quixote often quarrels with his "conflictor" or "supervisor" in the most crowded places – and arranges for something like a "public execution", repudiating them with words in presence of strangers. For as long as there are other people near by, he's not scared. Subjectively believing he can count on their support and understanding, the ILE exaggeratedly and loudly defies his "offender", trying to draw the attention of others and make them his allies. If one tries to rein him in, to tell him: "Shut up! Stop it! How are you behaving! You should be ashamed before people!", the ILE, feeling himself in an awkward position (no longer a winner in the eyes of onlookers), immediately explodes and pounces on his "offender" with fists (in a final attempt to take revenge). 

To tell to an angered member of the Alpha Quadra to "shut up" – is same as pouring oil into the fire. Another matter is to accuse him of unfair distribution of rights and opportunities. Especially acute response such accusations evoke in the LII, Robespierre, for whom the leading "program" aspect of logic of relations (-Ti) does not allow to permit injustice in relation to someone else. To tell the LII Robespierre (next door neighbor, who protests against your singing at home): "You want me to live with my mouth shut?!" – as the LII neighbor will immediately feel embarrassed: "No, shudder to think that I'm forcing you to live with your mouth closed! I'm not asking for this - I'm simply requesting that you limit your musical training to morning hours." 

Establishing a fair distribution of rights and opportunities – "the right to vote", "the right to a word", "the right" or "obligation" "to remain silent" – these are the prerogative of LII Robespierre on the aspect of logic of fair relations – his "program" function (-Ti). 

It is in "decisive" quadra that "silence is gold, word - is silver", while in "judicious" quadra every word is already worth its weight in gold. Verbal agreements are of great importance here: if someone has reconciled and agreed in words – they can be considered to be reconciled in business, especially if reconciliation was organized by LII Robespierre. Promises made ​​in LII's presence are difficult not to fulfill: he organizes everything very strictly and seriously, since on the balance of justice are the equal rights of two equally free in their opportunities citizens. The simple recognition of this fact already calms down the opponents and creates a sense of reliability, of guarantee in their relations, and of stability and order. 

As the complexity of social relations increases, exceptions to these rules arise. Verbal agreements and promises become insufficient (though the fans of catching someone on "idle talk" and old promises are still abound). Thus, amendments are made on previous agreements and arrangements. Verbal agreements and promises that were forced or made in absence of a person, in his place and without his consent, don't have any power and influence in this Quadra (the aspect of volitional sensorics is displaced (±Se↓)). Instead, the aspect of intuition of possibilities (+Ne↑) gets implemented in very ingenious ways: any loophole becomes used to its maximum, any opportunity to bypass or reject old commitments is set into motion. 

Any kind of trick or prank, any "evil joke" may be grounds for refusal to fulfill what was promised: "We promised - but we tricked you! It was all a joke!" (characteristic of the "joker" ESE, Hugo). If in response the person shouts, becomes indignant, loudly complains – it is still possible to change the attitude and fulfill the promise (of course, at the expense of other applicants). If he turns and go away quietly – it's his right and his problem: what was promised to him will be delivered to others. With his silence and acquiescence before bureaucratic lawlessness (unfortunately common in subjectivist quadras), he creates the conditions for even greater injustice – he creates a reserve pool of rights, privileges, and material resources to be given to others, those who loudly protested, yelled and shouted, who were stronger and fiercer in an argument, who were active in defending their rights – who can and want to fight for their rights. 

In the "subjectivist" Alpha and Beta Quadra communities there aren't enough material resources for everyone: there are always more regulators and distributors of public goods than there are manufacturers and producers of them. In Alpha Quadra, there are attempts to distribute the resources fairly (at the first stage), but later on – at the critical peak of "subjectivity" – in the hierarchical, "subjectivist", "decisive" Beta Quadra the resources and privileges are given to the strong, influential, contending members of the community, as they become the "dominants" and form the backbone of society, the elite strata of the hierarchy.

Of course libel and slander can also be used as the basis for refusing to fulfill a promise in the "subjectivist" community of Alpha Quadra. Anyone can say about the creditor: "I'm disappointed in him. He amassed his wealth in a dishonest way, and thus I won't repay my debt to him!" It's so much easier and simpler to besmirch a person and reject your obligations before him. And no one else will defend the creditor's reputation and insist on meeting the agreement if the creditor's own mouth is closed – if he himself is like a fish, standing there mute and speechless from indignation and astonishment, as if he was stunned by the butt of a axe, unable to utter a single word in his defense. Unconscientious (or insolvent) debtor here can show some more resourcefulness and ingenuity: stun his creditor further by 2-3 just as absurd arguments. Depriving him of the faculty of speech via surprise and indignation provoked by such arguments, the insolvent debtor can further make fun of him – to recall that silence gives consent, and try to win over the majority opinion to their side. He triumphs over his opponent's embarrassment: "Yes! He is silent – because he has nothing to say for himself! If he is silent he agrees with the accusations. If he is silent, this means that he knows he's guilty! ...") *

3. The development of protective and preventive measures that mute the fears of Alpha quadral complex.

*The danger of being exposed and denounced further drives the forward momentum and offensive activities of Alpha Quadra. Beginning to speak, he won't stop until he draws the majority to his side. Even a short-term imbalance in power or pause from his opposition is enough for him to claim: "You yourself have agreed with me - remember? You yourself have admitted that the truth is on my side." This is often sufficient for "judicious" quadra members to insist on their own opinions: whoever yells and shouts the loudest, whoever is most active in an argument – that person will have the last word, that person is correct and in the right.

And the best way of getting the last word is to try to "knock out" the opponent during an argument – to confound, to baffle, to stun him by absurd statements and conclusions, to "whack" him by false rumors and accusation, to tangle his thoughts, his perception and feelings, to confuse and shut down his memory – to astonish and estrange him so much that he cannot utter a single word in response, not to mention defending his cause, proving his innocence or correctness, and protecting his rights – it is then, when he is silent and trying to regain an understanding of what is going on, that the "judicious" quadra member takes an upper hand in a dispute: "If he's silent, this means he is guilty or wrong. If he was right – he would have said so, proven his rightness, defended himself".

Losing the faculty of speech – is the worst that can happen in Alpha Quadra. To drive a person into shock, into stupor by absurd statements or false accusation, to make him go numb with surprise and indignation – is a common method of contention here – as old as the world, it gets used from the "creation of the world". And it was quite a successful method in the early stages of development of human society: if one wants to have the last word, make it be the most significant the most substantial one. The set of predominant informational aspects and psychological traits (that create four successful models of dominant TIMs here), enable and promote this in every possible way.

All of Alpha intuitive types (ILE and LII) are "static" and "logical" – they won't miss out on their rights (-Ti) and opportunities (+Ne), they won't go searching in their pockets for a word, and can present their opinions very powerfully and extremely impressively. They can, better than any other types in the socion, astonish and disorient by the absurdity and illogic of their opinions, that to an onlooker appear to be very convincing and reasonable. (One needs to become skilled in having conversations with them to learn how to catch them on the illogic.)

The sensing types of Alpha Quadra are the emotional ethical "declaring" types SEI and ESE – firmly convinced of their own correctness and able to squeeze emotions (out of themselves) to the maximum. Anyone who tries to argue with them will go hoarse from shouting, if not deaf earlier from all the noise. (Out-shouting Alpha sensing types is only possible to the orthogonal to them – conflicting and neutralizing – Gamma types, and then with varying success.)

The "declaring" "sensing of sensations" aspect of Alpha Quadra (Si) – is crude, rough, grounding and base (in its extreme expressions), and works to their self-assertion in a dispute. In sensory and emotional verbal expressions they aren't shy – for too much is at stake: the struggle for material resources, rights, and opportunities, that are all scarce – it is a struggle for life or death. The struggle for survival here is not a joke: Alpha "program" sensing type SEI Dumas (+Si / -Fe) won't allow himself or his children to perish, but will fight for survival until the end; if not for himself, then at least for the sake of the children – and will stop at nothing if he wants to overcome his opponent.

The "obstinate", creative sensing, "program" ethical type ESE Hugo (-Fe / +Si) doesn't even need to be mentioned – having started screaming, the ESE won't stop until he overwhelms his enemy both morally and physically – he will instill fear into his opponent, break him by own determination and tenacity, and decisively defend his own rights to the very end. The sensing aspect of Alpha, +Si, is a powerful weapon in a dispute, not to mention the overwhelming "declaring" aspect of ethics of emotions, -Fe, that blasts an opponent with heavy fire of the choicest expressions, in the most fierce and gloomy tones.

With the insidiously inventive aspect of intuition potential (+Ne), capable of blocking access to any proofs of innocence and vindication, and extremely shifty logic of relations (-Ti), capable of stringing together and juggling the most intricate reasons and finding "inaccuracies" and "shortcomings" in the most rigorous and carefully balanced arguments, all of these properties work to dispel and mute the fears of the "complex of closed mouth" – they are the guarantees of personal rights and protection in Alpha Quadra in the opinion of society. The guarantee of the right, ability, and possibility for a person to fend for themselves on their own merely on the grounds that if he doesn't want to, his mouth won't be closed. And if someone wasn't able to explain and justify himself – then it means he either didn't want to or couldn't deny his guilt. From this follows that he himself is to blame: the blame is on him, and it's so heavy that he can't even deny it.

Thus, the subjective capabilities of a person become objective reality (in quadra of "subjectivists"). If a person has failed to subjectively defend his opinions and his innocence, then he is to blame objectively and should receive a real punishment.

- And what about the lawyers, advocates, and witnesses? - The reader will ask.
- It is for this that here it is preferred to set up scandals in the presence of strangers, to have more witnesses.

In the evolutionary initiating Alpha Quadra – the quadra of "subjectivist" "democrats" – historically, the ordering mechanisms of public relations have been created and developed, and subsequently passed to the Beta Quadra – the quadra of "decisive" "subjectivists" "aristocrats", who transform subjective opinion of a person into objective reality, moving it up to a majority vote. If the majority of people (and even more so reputable people) tell a person that he is wrong – this means that this is the way it is, regardless of who he might be.

In the authoritarian Beta Quadra society of "decisive" "subjectivist" "aristocrats", the people who make up the "unjust minority" were condemned as dissenters. Those who repented and pleaded guilty were exiled to hard labor, while the unrepentant were set to the "fire" and declared as hardened heretics. Even if they were very good and logical in defending their point of view, all of this evidence worked against them.

- Why?..

- Another time – another system – other social conditions and relations – another quadra, other models of TIM, other complexes. What is accepted in one quadra, does not pass in another.

As we can see, the quadral complex – is much more that mere fear and anxieties. The quadral complex is formed by the aspects of the four dominant in the quadra TIMs – four eco-successful models that live in unison with this society and organize it according to their own views, adjust and mold it to themselves, reflecting and cultivating within it all of their priorities and preferential qualities and properties. 

Quadral complex – is also what defines and structures relations within a society, that which organizes it, sets traditions and practices, progressing the society towards a certain critical moment, and then leading it to its decline, to disintegration or extinction, causing one set of social relationships and predominant social programs and TIMs to become displaced by others.

And how could it be otherwise? After all, all social connections – horizontal and vertical, all social relations – democratic and hierarchical, all the corresponding social programs, all the maintaining and supporting eco-successful social models and TIMs must be successively and effectively developed, replacing ones with others, in their overwhelming majority. This task is carried out by the social, interpersonal, and intertype relations, and the law of quadral succession. Not the least role in this is play the quadral complexes.
_
Translation source: Socionics - the16types.info - Alpha Quadra: The Complex of Closed Mouth by Stratiyevskaya
Original source: http://socionic.ru/index.php/2010-10-04-22-19-02/19891--q-q-_


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

*Beta Quadra: The Complex of Subservience*

Beta - quadra complex of being subservient (or being a "satrap"), as any quadral complex, comes from a set of four information elements that predominate in this quadra – evolutionary logic of relations (+Ti), evolutionary ethics of emotions (+Fe), involutionary volitional sensing (-Se), and involutionary intuition of time (-Ni), and this, in turn, forms three dominant quadral features:

1. "Aristocratic" trait (rational aspects are evolutionary, with a plus sign; irrational aspects are involutionary, with a minus sign: +Fe, +Ti, -Se, -Ni)
In accordance with this trait, every person has the right 1) to create a hierarchy, establishing relations of subordination, to subordinate those below him and to comply with those above him 2) to support already established within the hierarchy traditions and rituals and monitor their observance 3) to put claims to the dominant positions within the system and to fight for one's right to occupy them 4) to fight for positional advantages in accumulation of rights, privileges, and opportunities 5) to establish one's own order within the system, consolidating power in one's own hands, to interact with others from position of power 6) to suppress by own authority, by authority of personal opinion 7) to control and critique the statements of lower ranking members of the hierarchy, limiting their right to expression on any (or on forbidden) subjects 8) to authoritatively impose one's own point of view, decisions, power, and will.

2. "Decisive" trait (predominance of involutionary irrational aspects -Ni -Se)
In accordance with this trait, every person has the right 1) to interact with others from the position of power 2) to interact with others from the position of advantage in rights, standing, and power 3) to use power methods to fight for an advantageous position within the system and have the right to put a claim to it 4) to operatively, in condensed periods of time, solve problems, his own and those of others, making responsible decisions and making others obey them 5) to win a dominating place in a system, to advantageously and operatively use own fighting qualities and particularities of the present moment 6) to authoritatively impose one's own will, decisions, and opinions. 

3. "Subjectivist" trait (predominance of evolutionary rational aspects +Ti +Fe)
In accordance with this trait, every person has the right 1) to subjective analysis of events, opinions, and actions 2) to search for "the culpable" and displace them from the system, at the same time resisting being displaced, fighting for one's own place within the system 3) to contend the opinions and decisions of others and impose his own opinion as the final truth 4) to deliver his opinions firmly, sharply, unequivocally, displacing opponents out of the argument, out of the system of relations, out of the social system, and into the lower strata.

In early stages of civilization, the era of the second quadra – is an era of fierce and all overwhelming physical power that is maximally respected, – it is an era that lays down the foundations for a reliable and strong statehood and further consolidates and effectively develops it, creating authoritarian and theocratic states, mighty empires, and mega-civilizations. 

*1. Fears and concerns that arise from Beta quadral complex. 

*From the combination of the properties of all predominant quadra traits listed above, in Beta Quadra society there arises a harsh struggle for power, for the dominant position in the system. Everyone strives upwards; all fight for the right of personal domination. Nobody wants to be on the margin or "behind" in this race. Everyone lives by the principle of "push and displace, so as not to get pushed out and displaced by others", which creates a particular kind of tension in the existence within the hierarchy. Each pulls the privileges to himself or herself, every person tries to choose a better part (and especially when the resources are rationed). Nobody wants to get passed by when "the cake is served" and deprived of the benefits and privileges. Nobody wants to be pushed away from the "feeding trough", ousted from the dominant positions – thrown off the pedestal, removed from office, unrooted from an established place, reduced in rank, forced into subservient roles, that have their own hierarchies.

Beta Quadra fears that there won't be enough "sweet cake" for all, and those expelled to the lower levels will get a "stick" instead of "cake" – punishment instead of encouragement. In the lower layers of the hierarchy people don't survive – especially the sensitive and soulful individuals, for whom words "honor" and "dignity" are not merely abstract notions, nor "empty words". Being forced to the bottom of the hierarchy means saying goodbye to one's dream and one's soul: the soul will be ruined, the dream will be spit on.
_Beta Quadra is afraid of:
_- having to part with their honor and dignity, a privileged position in society;
- being plunged into poverty, to a position without rights, being lowered in rank;
- being forced out of the privileged strata and thrown to the bottom of society;
- being demoted, deprived of rank, title, privileges and powers; 
- humiliating reprisals and punishments;
- dependency on someone else's evil will;
- uncertainty concerning own social status and position, slander, libel, false accusations;
- afraid of collusions and conspiracies behind his back, of rumors, gossip, backstabbing, intrigues and betrayal;
- afraid of all that would obstruct him from surviving and restoring own social status under extreme circumstances.Beta Quadra doesn't tolerate attacks on their social standing, on their rank, position, rights and privileges: they don't tolerate when their rights and rank advantages are being challenged, they don't tolerate familiarity in attitudes of others, in jest or serious, and can't stand ridicule that could create false impression of their inability to fend for themselves. 
_Beta Quadra doesn't tolerate:
_- confusion in the chain of command and subordinate relations;
- departures from etiquette and protocol;
- disrespect for position and rank - deliberately derogatory or humorously familiar attitudes;
- infringement on their personal rights, goals, ambitions, desecration of their honor and dignity;
- misconduct, disobedience, insubordination, disrespectful or unacceptable behavior within the hierarchy, society, system.

In resistance, in acts of disrespect and disobedience to their will, Beta Quadra (mainly sensing types) see a danger to themselves – an attempt to oust them from the system, to push them away from leading positions, which they counter with reciprocal aggression and respond with an affirmative push. Aggression for them is an effective form of expeditious attainment of desired goals (-Se↑; -Ni↑), an opportunity to seize power within the system*, to head it and keep in dominating positions, not allowing oneself to get displaced (+Ti↑; +Fe↑).

* By definition: heterogeneity of individuals in aggressiveness traits allows for all members of the community to self-organize into hierarchies; most aggressive seize power and remain on top of the pyramid, least aggressive - meek and compliant - get pushed into the lower layers of the hierarchy. 

Beta Quadra does not tolerate the destruction of the familiar and comfortable for them order of things, and cannot imagine existence outside of the familiar to them hierarchical system. In the absence of such a system, they seek to create an alternative hierarchy from a hastily gathered team (as it usually happens in a homogeneous, classless society, in schools, in institutions, in barracks, in closed organizations, in criminal world of pariahs and outcasts). 

The fear of being excluded from the system and thrown to the lower layers of the hierarchy, in this essay we will conventionally call the COMPLEX OF BEING SUBSERVIENT – being a person entirely dependent on the will of the dominants – the "second" person in the system, who may be very well the last within it.*

2. The system of priorities of Beta Quadra.

*_Four aspects structure the society of Beta Quadra:_1. The aspect of evolutionary logic of relations (+Ti) – Creates a subordinate system of relations, creates an authoritative autocratic system of power ("a vertical"). Brings order to this hierarchical structure, protects and supports it. Creates a foundation of rights under this "vertical structure", creates "a table of ranks" and a system of rewards and punishments, defines the extent of rights and responsibilities, establishes a system of benefits and privileges.
2. The aspect of evolutionary ethics of emotions (+Fe) – Creates ideological hierarchies that support the current autocratic apparatus. Creates a theocratic system of power. Sets prospective goals and targets for existing social structures, acting as their spiritual and ideological leader – "the forward" and "forward-looking".
3. The aspect of involutionary volitional sensing (-Se) – Creates new power structures that are alternative to already existing ones, spontaneously creates "a vertical" of power. Ensures combat readiness and defensive capability of the spearheaded system. 
4. The aspect of involutionary intuition of time (-Ni) – Tacitly and unnoticeably ensures the security of the system; in advance covers up the "rear points" of the dominants of the hierarchy, forewarns them of impending dangers, but can also replace them (discreetly and unobtrusively) if they are recognized as weak and incompetent leaders.*

3. The fate of the marginalized and the outcasts in Beta Quadra.

*Due to the harsh and uncompromising struggle for power, in Beta Quadra it is shameful and dangerous to be weak – the weak is always to blame already by the fact that he is weak, always and everywhere a nuisance as the vulnerable and burdensome (and therefore unneeded) link in the system. The weak is always pushed out. He is already in the wrong by the fact that he allows himself to get displaced. The weak has no strength to stand up for himself, no strength to "get heard by the judges", no strength to defend his honor and to prove his rightness in an argument or with arms in a duel. And of course, the weak is powerless to resist collective hounding, collective pressure and collusion. 

To disempower the strong ("by hook or by crook", if not by strength then by tenacity), to make the strong weak and push them out of the system – is the "easiest" method to deal with competition – the most "invisible" and "unobtrusive" way. The "guilty" one will be whoever is weak, not the one who has made him so.

The fate of the weak is unenviable in the society of Beta Quadra. The weak is doomed to extinction, to role of a victim of social contempt, condemned to expulsion from the system to the bottom of society – into "the waste material", "the re-sorting pile" – to the position of a pariah, an outcast, an errand-boy. And from this fate no one is immune in Beta Quadra, and no one wishes it upon himself. Due to this, they maximally employ most combat-worthy features and qualities of their TIMs – the will to win, ruthlessness towards the enemy, determination, perseverance, sense of goal or purpose, tenacity. Under any conditions one needs to be able to live, to survive, to raise a family, to defend ones rights and interests, and be able to fight for them, to set ambitious goals and know how to reach them. 

Practiced for centuries, tempered and honed in struggles, the willful competitive qualities of the dominant here TIMs allow Beta Quadra to be environmentally successful under any conditions – under any dictatorship, under any changes of ruling powers to strive upward, to occupy advantageous places in a society, to protect themselves and their interests. Those who cannot or do not wish to do so, end up in subservient positions, as pariahs, and become "blameworthy of their own misfortunes", do not evoke any pity and compassion, but become an instructive example for others – an example of whom not to be in the authoritarian society of Beta Quadra, whose fate and whose example is not to be repeated. 

In Beta Quadra it is dangerous to become "the guilty one". The "guilty" person pays for everything and for everyone – he takes on the blame for all the misfortunes that befell his companions. He is put before a maximum of charges from all that could be possibly presented (no matter how absurd they may seem), so that later on, with the combination of all these "crimes", he can be condemned for everything at once, with a maximum of austerity "to discourage others". The "guilty" person turns into a "scapegoat" in the full sense of the word: if someone has some sins of their soul or wrongdoings on their conscience, they all unabashedly dump them on him, and he gets blamed for all the atrocities and wrong-doings – today he's the "hero of the day" and none want to take his place at the "pillar of shame". At the same time, he's not allowed to justify himself – as, perish the thought, he may try to shift his blame on the shoulders of others or point to his associates among them. So it's better that he keeps silent under the weight of all the charges – others still need to live on, and for him it no longer matters, as he's going to perish in any case: "Seven problems - one answer," - so does it matter what kind of misdeed he will be paying for? He is to blame by the sheer fact that he is "caught", that he turned out to be the "fool" and the "weak one" who succumbed to the onslaught, did not manage to divert suspicions and was unable to defend himself.

The role of the "guilty party" is usually given to the "compliant" Beta types and representatives of other quadra, who, from confusion, accept the charges presented to them hoping that later they will be able to justify themselves. But this opportunity is not given to them by the "obstinate" and thorough (rational) Beta types: "The first word is more important than the second. You have to be consistent to the end. If you know even something, then you're already involved in it and a suspect. If you got caught, then you're already guilty. If you couldn't stand up for yourself, you're to blame for it: you have proven yourself to be "weak". And now you'll pay for everyone!" _In Beta Quadra – the quadra of "decisive" types – it is very important:
_- to stand up for oneself in time (-Ni↑);
- to stand up for oneself proactively and resolutely (-Se↑);
- to operatively and in timely manner occupy the dominant positions (+Ti↑, +Fe↑), - "you snooze, you lose" and can be eliminated from the system as a pariah, "appointed" to be "blamed for everything".

Thus in Beta Quadra it is very difficult to feel oneself invulnerable and protected. In Beta a single mistake is enough to perish. Sometimes it is enough to stumble once to fall, and then never get up again. One disciplinary remark may be enough to get into the "black list", to become a candidate for elimination, to be dismissed "during downsizing", according to "the will and the decision of the team": "We have talked and decided that it is necessary to fire you – you are often late, have to travel far for work. We decided that this would be more convenient for all ... " – and this is in the best case. In the worst case, the person will go through all the circles of hell and all the stages of humiliation – because someone took note of him (he was "penciled in") and wrote him into the "black list" of "terrible offenders" of the rules of the system. (The rules and regulations in Beta Quadra society can in themselves be savage. Suffice it to recall the brutal forms of administrative punishment for being fifteen minutes late for work, with possibility of imprisonment of up to three years, widely practiced in the Stalin period in the USSR). 

"Selections", "cleanings", "purges", displacements of the weakest on the principle of "push those who are already falling" are carried out at all levels of the hierarchy. This struggle for a dominant position burns with the fiercest flame in the elite strata. And the "guilty one" (the offender) in this system of relations – is a very important and much needed person: by perishing and dying himself, he "saves" others and helps them to remain in the system. 

The fate of a "pariah" no one wants for himself, but one can draw this part by lot. And so that "goods aren't wasted", so that this person doesn't go empty-handed into nowhere, this part is made even heavier: "You already will perish, thus take onto yourself this sin and that sin, and also that one." 

The number of people that need to be "sifted out" in Beta Quadra society is often determined by a directive, in accordance with a "given plan". So it was during the times of Inquisition, when, for the implementation of the plan of burning "heretics" accusations were made against young children, who haven't yet learned how to speak. And no reasoning bothered the theocratic hierarchs: "What does it matter if an innocent child dies? An innocent child will go to heaven as an innocent!" Another version – also a famous saying by one of the prelates of the Church: "Why try to distinguish the righteous from the unrighteous? Execute them all. The Lord himself will recognize his own!" (Of Christian charity and the seventh commandment "thou shalt not kill" they have forgotten at that moment.) 

In periods of all-pervasive repressions and "cleansing", the society itself becomes a criminal and inhumane hierarchy. From the protector and defender of the right of its citizens, it turns into an "empire of evil " that serves its own repressive (and regressive) apparatus of social system. So it was in the time of Stalin's repressions, when the "highest measure" (execution by gunfire) was applied to twelve year old kids. So it happens in our times, in countries with theocratic and authoritarian regimes.

In the society of Beta Quadra, a person cannot not sense himself a potential victim, a potential outcast, "a candidate for elimination". If he happens to forget about it, he will be reminded of it by the kind and good people from Beta Quadra – sincere well-wishers and friends. He will be taken aside and told: "What is this bickering that you have allowed yourself with the lecturer on political studies? Have you forgotten who you are and who he is?" And you can be absolutely sure that this warning will be provided only out of best friendly intentions: do not forget where you live – in what kind of society, at what time, in what kind of era. 

The fear of being repressed into the lower layers of the hierarchy does not allow Beta Quadra to become overly compliant and vulnerable, does not let them to relax and come out of the state of readiness, does not allow them to forget about the need to protect themselves and to deflect attacks aimed at them onto the "weakest links" – the most vulnerable and therefore "unnecessary", "dangerous" and "burdensome" elements of the system, getting rid of which in advance is considered to be an appropriate measure. Such person gets thrown down, as a ballast, sent to "sloppy bottom", weighed down by false and true charges, marred by his own and others' sins, passed through him is all the dirt that has stagnated at the bottom and all the "junk" that had accumulated in the bowels of the system. *

4. Development of precautionary measures on quadral traits.

*The fear of displacement to the lower layers of the hierarchy (quadral "complex of being subservient") stimulates the development of methods and measures on the predominant quadral traits, in accordance to which:

- on "subjectivist" trait: Beta Quadra fears being subjectively accused – "recognized as guilty" on basis of a personal opinion, defamation, libel or slander, accusations of some real or alleged crimes or misdemeanors;
- on "aristocratic" trait: fears not only getting pushed out of the system, but namely deposed, overthrown, thrown into the abyss, into the pit of misery and despair, of suffering and humiliation (thus Beta Quadra tries to quickly and firmly curb any manifestation of disrespect coming from others);
- on "decisive" trait: fears any extreme and irreparable harshness of the expected punishment.

Propensity of the "decisive" types to act operatively, effectively, and quickly, to be "brutal" and "swift" in retaliation (to act rashly and bluntly), allows for all possible and extremely harsh punishments for the convicted. In Beta Quadra he won't get off by mere ostracism (expulsion from the community). Penalties viewed as severe in Alpha Quadra here are considered to be too soft. In a closed and self-sufficient society of Beta Quadra the "enemies of the system" are not released into an exile ("this is too great a gift for them!"), but finished off on the spot, decisively and harshly, as a warning to others. Because too much is at stake. Namely, - the social and political well-being of the system, its combat capability and resilience, its unity and its solidarity – that is, all guarantees of its current existence and future development are at stake. 

"They that stand high have many blasts to shake them; And if they fall, they dash themselves to pieces. **" - this point is also taken into account: Beta Quadra is afraid of getting carried away and moving too high, thus they don't try to "sit down not in their own sleigh" or "put claims to a place that's not theirs" ("every cricket has its own pole"), they try not to provoke jealousy and resentment in others.
**William Shakespeare, "Richard III".

Reasonable and prudent members of Beta Quadra try not to make enemies. Or at least try to keep them in check or under control, in the field of view ("in target"), to be able to neutralize them in a timely manner. Choosing a convenient time, remove them from the game – drop them off to lower positions, marginalize them in a risky and dangerous game, make them "go to the monastery", lead them under the wrath of the crowd, opening up a door for each and every person to blame them for all the troubles. 

In the ancient, archaic times, all the higher misfortunes that befell to a society were written off to such "marginalized people" – blame for natural disasters was pinned on them, along with accusations that they have "angered the gods", after which they would be sent to the "gods", to get killed, which made an indelible impression on the rest of the community. Since soon the "gods" were accepting a sacrifice, the whole ceremony was heralded with such sophistication and celebrity, that in itself it was already an expected and welcome sight. Society wanted and needed this – it was addicted to the spectacle as if a drug and arranged for its procession effectively and theatrically – so that the audience could satiate their demands for revenge and hatred of the "enemies of the system" and get aesthetic pleasure from the kinds of punishments that befell to them.

Later, in ancient Rome, all these spectacles were turned into a show. For the participants in these "performances" costumes were made, roles were assigned, and lush, richly ornamented "props" were produced. For greater exoticism, regal animals, such as lions and tigers, participated, playing the role of the executioner. Society, depraved by such spectacles and constantly craving something new, some spectacularly arranged entertainment, would make sure that the number of victims in the arena would not go down, that the flow of convicts "sent to death" would not decrease. At the same time, every person watching could justify these deaths by some or other historical or social necessity.

Similarly, in recent times, the vast majority of Stalin's "conscious citizens" justified mass repressions, referencing the saying: "When wood gets chopped, chips and splinters fly". Society was consolidated and actively cooperating with authorities in helping them track down the "guilty". Informants ("secret collaborators") of all ages were recruited from all walks of the population – from young and old, from students and from workers. First graders, who have just learned how to write, were made to draft "black" lists with the names of the "naughty" and "disobedient" children – those who would run around on recess, instead of politely and peacefully walking in a circle along the wall. (And how could it be otherwise? - let them know why they were taught how to read and write!) In those days, only the informants felt themselves safe, only they could say what they thought, and thereby provoke others to honesty. Each of them lived on the principle of: "You die today, and I - tomorrow". And this principle is also fueled by Beta quadral "complex of subservience" – the fear of being forced out into the lower layers of the hierarchy – as a pariah, an outcast of society.)

In such harsh and tough times, when one could perish for nothing, the "complex of subservience" would not only makes Beta Quadra be especially cautious and prudent in their views and actions (± Te ↓), but it also allowed them to survive in difficult situations, taught them how to value and get by with the little that they had been able to win in the fierce struggle for existence, and for a privileged place in the system created under such conditions.
_All predominant aspects in Beta Quadra work to mute the "complex of subservience":
_- The conformist, autocratic logic of relations (+Ti) – the EGO "program" of LSI Maxim, postulating the principle "who has the power in the yard, has the right", capable of getting along with any authority, and finding for himself a convenient eco-niche in the privileged layers of the hierarchy of any autocratic structure.
- And the heavily assertive volitional sensing of Beta Quadra (-Se) that forces others to subordinate and obey – the EGO "program" of SLE Zhukov, that is capable of pressing down by the weight of guilt an innocent person, and of suppressing an opponent by the gravity of own authoritarian subjective opinion, leaving the last word always to himself.

Not yielding to them are their duals: EIE Hamlet, who fiercely attacks an opponent from the position of "obstinate" and authoritarian ethics of emotions (+Fe) – an eloquent orator, a consummate public denouncer, having no equal in this in the entire socion – the EIE knows how to captivate his listeners with ardent fervor of his statements, and doesn't give a break to anyone in a dispute: he protects himself fiercely and aggressively, saying things that sound extremely convincing, while in actuality having few "trump cards" or even in complete absence of them. That's who will defend his point of view to the very end, to the last breath, and will never consider himself guilty. Defending himself, the EIE always attacks (as is typical of an "obstinate" determined "strategic" type). If he cannot find an appropriate logical argument, he often gets personal, switches things around, and moves the blame to someone else's shoulders, trying to divert suspicions from himself. (Arguments of "decisive" resolute "subjectivists" are akin a war – to win, all methods are good).

Not far behind the EIE on creative ethics of emotion (+Fe) is the prudent and cautious IEI Yesenin (who is even ahead of the EIE on the "program" of intuition of time: -Ni). As a "farsighted" "tactical" type, long before the start of a dispute, the IEI thinks of a system of "traps", "mines", and "catches" that would disarm and neutralize an opponent. During the dispute the IEI remains silent. If he is personally not attacked, he remains unnoticed on the sidelines. Following his intuitive program he can discreetly bring the opponent toward the "trap" at the right time, can baffle and slay him with glaring absurdity of his counter-arguments, turning a defense into an attack. As a "tactician", the IEI works great on the defensive, and often seems invulnerable in a dispute, despite the fact that all of his such devastatingly crushing counter-arguments at closer inspection look to be "woven out of nothing" – from a "mirage", from emotional "foam", from absurd conclusions and "soap bubbles".

Tempered in battles, the Beta Quadra does not allow anyone to push them out of the system, or even to its peripheries. All Beta Quadra TIMs are protected (and armed to the teeth) by the set of predominating aspects in their quadra and in their TIM models. When Beta Quadra types are "on top of their horse" – in their own environment, in their element – they are often unapproachable. However, they often allow themselves to be defeated through a deal. There, where someone tries to "negotiate" with them and convinces them to admit to at least a part of the blame, in order to obtain for themselves (or their loved ones) an easier fate or a lighter penalty, they surrender. As soon as it comes to making deals, the advantages characteristic of them on the trait of "subjectivism" – become lost, as does the logic of relations (Ti) that gets displaced by pragmatic logic of actions (Te) of the succeeding Gamma Quadra (±Te↑, ±Ti↓) – the quadra of "decisive" "democratic" "objectivists" that displace Beta Quadra from their dominating positions by the use of new "trade relations".

In an effort to save and preserve more at the cost of a small loss, Beta Quadra agrees to conditions proposed to them (on logic of relations) and then they lose everything, as they find themselves in another system of relations, in a different reality, in a different era and under other circumstances – they find themselves in a pragmatic world of benefit and the calculation of "decisive" business "objectivists" of Gamma Quadra.

_Translation source__: Socionics - the16types.info - Beta Quadra: The Complex of Subservience by Stratiyevskaya
Original source: http://socionic.ru/index.php/2010-10-04-22-19-02/19892-----q-q-_


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

*Gamma Quadra: The Complex of Tied Hands
*
Gamma – the quadral complex of "tied [bound] hands", as any quadral complex, comes from a set of four aspects that predominate in this quadra: evolutionary volitional sensing (+Se), evolutionary intuition of time (+Ni), involutionary logic of actions (-Te), and involutionary ethics of relations (-Fi), that form three dominant quadral traits: 

1. "Democratic" trait (rational aspects are involutionary, with a minus sign; irrational aspects are evolutionary, with a plus sign: -Fi, -Te, +Se, +Ni)
In accordance with this trait, every person has the right 1) to interact with others as equals 2) to strive towards maximally possible creative self-realization 3) to freely develop one's business and creative initiatives 4) to fight for equality in rights and possibilities to creatively realize oneself 5) to defend one's own right to freedom of action and to an adequate response by action 6) to have freedom for enterprise, for making decisions, and for defending one's own point of view.

2. "Decisive" trait (predominance of evolutionary irrational aspects +Ni +Se)
In accordance with this trait, every person has the right 1) to interact with others from position of power 2) to operatively, in condensed periods of time, solve problems, his own and those of others, making responsible decisions and making others obey them 3) to decisively defend one's own right to labor, right to freedom of entrepreneurial activity and freedom of choice of profession 4) to resolutely defend one's own point of view, to advantageously and operatively use one's own fighting qualities and particularities of the ongoing moment.

3. "Objectivist" trait (predominance of involutionary logic of actions and ethics of relations -Fi -Te)
In accordance with this trait, every person has the right 1) to trust their personal experience – professional, pragmatic, business experience derived from personal observations – and insist on one’s right to further act in accordance to it 2) to trust facts and to become persuaded by facts – to provide them as the main proof of one's correctness 3) to evaluate the situation by already transpired facts and to act in accordance with circumstances existing up to date, trusting one's own experience and one's notion of expedience of a particular course of action 4) to freely and resolutely demonstrate pragmatic initiatives coming from one's own base of observations, one's own personal and professional experience, and reasoning founded common sense, and at one's own discretion 5) to evaluate a person according to the level of his qualifications, based on facts of his professional training, attainments, and competence 6) to remove (or ask for removal) from work those who are inept and negligent, to push them out from work and projects 7) to fight for one's own participation in work or a project, for one's place on a working team, and to be able to defend it.

From the combination of the properties of all of the predominant traits listed above, in Gamma Quadra there arises an extremely high competition of personal business, professional, and creative initiatives, due to which Gamma Quadra also feels certain "crowdedness" – a sense of being stifled and limited in the freedom of action, in freedom of proactive creativity, of private initiative and enterprise. The initially high levels of activity with which Gamma Quadra makes every new contact and gets involved in every new and exciting venture is quickly replaced by disappointment and apathy whenever Gamma Quadra feels that they have been driven out of a project, venture or work, when they feel an indifference towards their professional abilities and talents, when they are faced with objective underestimation of their creative force and drive. 

_Gamma Quadra plunges into despair when:
_- there is distrust towards their creative potential;
- they are unable to defend their right to freedom of private initiative and enterprise, to freedom of choice of profession and free creative work;
- when there is mistrust towards objective performance indicators of their business and creative success; 
- when by means of highly effective work/labor they cannot defend their right to free professional self-realization;
- when they are unable to respond with a decisive and immediate action to an inflicted offense.

The fears and irritations that arise in this regard in this essay we will conventionally call the COMPLEX OF TIED HANDS.

*1. The instinct of constructive creation in Gamma Quadra. The instinct to protect the rights to creative self-realization. 

*The instinct of constructive creation – is the fundamental instinct of Gamma Quadra. The ability to do something important, significant, needed – is their most important purpose. The freedom of creation is of the utmost value.

For Gamma Quadra there is no concept of "insurmountable work" or "impossible task". Due to the dominanc of evolutionary volitional sensing (+Se) and involutionary (alternative) business logic (-Te) in this quadra, all work becomes feasible – if there is a wish to take on the project (+Se↑), then any task, any chore, any assignment becomes doable, once the right technological approach to resolving the problems is found (-Te↑). 

"Hunting is worse than captivity."* If there is a desire to realize the conceived, to bring the work that has been started to its completion, Gamma Quadra can fall hostage to their own will, but they won't won't pity themselves: the awareness of the necessity to bring to completion everything that has been started vitalizes Gamma Quadra, infuses them with strength, creates a sense of purpose in life for them, fills their life with meaning: one lives to work, to act and do something significant and valued.
[*Translator's note: "Hunting is worse than captivity" - is a Russian idiom denoting taking on something difficult not from necessity but by one's own wish.]

If Gamma Quadra is left without a task, project, or work, without a way to apply their forces and strengths, without constructive goals, objectives, and plans, they start feeling themselves to be prisoners of circumstances, as hostages to aimless and meaningless existence. (As is often the case with forced unemployment during economic crises, or women forced to be housewives under complex social and economic conditions, in difficult or adverse intertype or interpersonal relations: "I'm glad to do work, but my husband doesn't let me!" (or when the woman doesn't get hired).)

There is nothing more dangerous and scary for another person (particularly a conflictor) than to put Gamma Quadra types in conditions of involuntary unemployment and at the same time accuse them of being inadequate and insolvent, call them idlers and losers, blame them for failing to constructively apply themselves. For these kind of offense Gamma Quadra feel themselves in full right to spontaneously avenge themselves and make short work out of their abuser. Gamma Quadra types (especially, sensing ones, SEE and ESI) immediately lose control over themselves and will undertake anything to destroy their tormentor both morally and physically. (Such abuse Gamma types won't forgive to anyone!) Gamma Quadra will put to use all of their resources, all the materials at hand (up to sharp or cutting objects), but won't let the offender get away unpunished. The desire to put one's fists to use and beat the tormentor to death (or even tear him apart with bare hands) in such moments is overwhelming, thus the attack may be very brutal and fast. 

In any circumstances, Gamma Quadra defends its own (equally democratic) right to a harsh, operative, and effective response by action. The main thing is to have one's hand untied, then (unlike in Alpha Quadra) it is not necessary to call for anyone to help: one can deal with one's opponents directly, not even opening one's mouth to say anything.

The fear of an impossibility to apply and realize oneself in favorite work, task, or project – is the most painful point of all representatives of Gamma Quadra. It is not recommended to intentionally wound and expose it: the consequences could be catastrophic! 

It is sufficient to place Gamma Quadra into such excruciating conditions even once (deprive them of work and respect) to immediately acquire in his person a new, deadly, and ferocious enemy, who is ready to take revenge on his or her abuser for life. Regardless of the differences in their position and privileges, regardless of being distant or close, of kinship and friendship ties, the abuser will be subject of his revenge. Everything else – is only a matter of time.

Revenge for the wrongs inflicted on the quadral complex of "tied hands", all the offenses inflicted upon the quadral complexes, are never forgiven to anyone, and Gamma Quadra here is no exception. _Gamma Quadra feels afraid when:
_- their professional and work achievements are contested and questioned;
- their their professional attainments and results are underestimated;
- their professional capabilities to carry out some work are questioned (or when they are recognized as not having enough qualification and dismissed);
- when they get pushed out of the project, from their favorite undertaking or activity, or not even allowed anywhere near it;
- when they are denied the right to vocational training;
- when their rights to professional and personal self-realization and fulfillment are being challenged.

The latter is particularly painfully felt by the "forced housewives" – women of Gamma Quadra who are made to stay at home – and often leads them to break relations with their husband and leave their family under any conditions proposed to them.

Successful professional and creative self-realization in a favorite activity provides an opportunity to respond by action, by deed to the psychological terror waged by the offenders who attempt to lower self-esteem of Gamma Quadra. In is often the case that professional achievements of Gamma Quadra get ignored by the opposing Alpha Quadra (as "subjectivists"). Simply because this is inconvenient and of no benefit to them. Alpha Quadra (particularly ILE Don Quixote) will say: "I care not of your achievements. It's still unclear who is doing all the work for you! For me you are a nobody - an empty space!"

Alpha Quadra kills by word, while Gamma quadra avenges itself by action – will take something heavy into their hands and adequately react in response. Alpha Quadra will consider its aggression to be inappropriate and unwarranted – they will loudly yell and shout, and call for help (as here nobody will try to shut their mouth) but Gamma Quadra won't get stopped by the cries of their offenders. The important thing for Gamma types is that right now their hands are not tied – and they can act and directly deal with their opposition here and now. 

Emotional pressure in Gamma Quadra is considered to be the most cruel form of psychological terror. It is considered here to be an "illegal move", which no one should resort to under any circumstances. If the partner uses this "move" all too often, his demands become ignored, while his emotional state is no longer taken into account. Gamma Quadra becomes disconnected from this emotional current (as if turning off the sound of a TV) and calmly waits until their partner has had enough of the shouting and the hysterics. Gamma types allow him to release his "hot steam", to overflow with emotion, while they calmly watch him, study his reactions, look at him as on a beast that is rushing about its cage, wait until their partner has had their fill talking, falls into exhaustion and calms down. And then, once the storm has died down, Gamma Quadra quietly attends to its business – starts acting at their own discretion, not particularly considering the wishes of the partner.

Alpha Quadra types consider such behavior to be a manifestation of emotional stupidity. Gamma Quadra types are not interested in this opinion in the least: all that hinders their work, everything that stifles their activity and creative initiative, lies outside of any right-wise or ethical evaluations – the "tyrant", the "despot" (which is how they view someone who limits their initiatives) does not have the right to appeal to fairness and justice, and cannot demand for himself any compassion, sympathy, and mercy.*

2. Set-ups over the complex of "tied hands".

*Being set up or framed over the complex of "tied hands" is dangerous for the Gamma Quadra. Such attempts make Gamma types feel guarded, since they lower their confidence in the sphere of professional and creative self-realization (and therefore "directly hit" them on the complex of "tied hands"). The most widespread of these "dupes" is "overwhelming and dangerous work" – if you carry it out, you'll die, if you don't carry it out, you will perish. This "overwhelming work" is often delegated by both "Aristocratic" Quadra (mostly by the supervisor types).

Delta Quadra impose upon their supervisees excessively complex work in particularly unfeasible conditions, wishing on experimental basis to "test" or "develop" their creative potential, which is done in the interests of the alternative intuition of possibilities -Ne↑ that prevails in Delta Quadra.

Beta Quadra will at times delegate to Gamma Quadra work that is dangerous, technically or physically impossible, which they themselves, for various reasons, won't take up, but will nevertheless offer it to others as necessary, serious, and important tasks. Sometimes they will offer it for ideological reasons: "Lead by example!" Sometimes they try to persuade of it's necessity: "Someone needs to do it!" Sometimes they delegate such work to test for endurance and loyalty and the proactive and constructive enthusiasm of the Gamma Quadra. Other times they impose it as an edifying lesson – so that they will understand that not all work and projects are for the benefit and enjoyment.

However, to be a "small fry", someone else's "errand boy" is not liked by the Gamma Quadra – here this is not considered to be work. Gamma Quadra doesn't take up questionable assignments – they are held off by the valued aspect of "ethics of relations" that supplies a high moral and ethical evaluation plank (-Fi↑) and warded off by the unvalued aspect of "intuition of potential possibilities" (±Ne↓) – "what if something happens!" Perishing for nothing is not sought nor wanted here. (With the exception of times when Gamma Quadra finds itself in a dead-end situation, already pulled into a dangerous venture, taken on a dare, etc.)

Gamma Quadra types cannot do service for and before anyone ("decisive", "democratic" "objectivists"). Gamma Quadra doesn't like entering into competitions and participating in contests and pageants (with the exception of the hungry for a venture, risk-taker and hot-tempered "player" LIE, who is easily drawn into contention) – they are afraid of accidents, which may interfere with their own creative self-realization (as a consequence of the repressed aspect of "intuition of potential"). Independent creative constructive work and being fully answerable before oneself and one's own self-interest – is for them the preferred option and course of action.

Gamma types are very demanding towards themselves, yet they poorly endure external control and supervision over them and their work. They can't stand having to report before someone. (Especially before idle, curious strangers.) If close relatives or friends of the Gamma Quadra turn into "unbearably meddlesome fans", strictly control them, discuss their actions and work at every turn, create a frenzied hype, during which they inadvertently displace them from the sphere of personal and professional interests, Gamma Quadra may break off relations even with them: the interests of activity/business are above all.

The necessity to abandon favorite occupation for the sake of family (at the demand of the husband, for example) may serve as a cause of fracturing of family relations and a divorce. Gamma types are not always able to combine well their professional responsibilities with their personal and family obligations. There are often problems on the family front due to Gamma Quadra drive for work and activity, for the sake of which they may even leave their spouse (even dual one) rather than turn down their favorite occupation. To sit at home, with their hands folded, not being engaged in anything resultative and worthwhile – is the worst torture for Gamma Quadra types.

Towards the society Gamma Quadra types have only one requirement: to be able to work from the heart and the soul – not out of fear, not from sense of duty – to work in supportive conditions for a decent wage or reward. The paradise for Gamma Quadrant looks approximately like this: peace, calm, favorable conditions and good, interesting work that would allow one to achieve the highest mastery in a favorite occupation.
*
3. The muting of the complex of "tied hands"

*_For realization of this dream, for dispelling and muting the fears on the complex of "tied hands", work all of the dominant in Gamma Quadra informational aspects:
_1. The aspect of evolutionary volitional sensing (+Se) – Total democratization of society, universal accessibility to spheres of creative self-realization, professional demand, access to professional training and education.
2. The aspect of evolutionary intuition of time (+Ni) – Sense of one's own necessity in the current age, in a given stretch of time, understanding of the demands and needs of the time, sense of one's own significance in the present epoch, sense of the possibilities of the current epoch: "Time has chosen us!" "Time does not wait!" "Time goes ahead!" 
3. The aspect of involutionary business logic (-Te) – Freedom of action, freedom of choice of one's profession, freedom of enterprise, freedom of creative initiative, freedom of creative self-realization.
4. The aspect of involutionary ethics of relations (-Fi) – Moral codex and bar of rights, framework of appropriateness, development of rights and moral norms that are necessary for successful well-coordinated teamwork, for successful creative self-realization under the conditions of free competition, for formation of beneficial partnerships, and so on.

Work and other activity, at times chaotic and contradictory, is a characteristic method used to mute the fears of Gamma Quadra on complex of "tied hands". _The work and creative activeness of SEE, Caesar (the extrovert - ideologist) – is known to almost everyone (+Te), as well as SEE's hopes and aspirations:
_- to become involved in various types of activities,
- to disperse his business and creative activity in different, sometimes opposite, directions,
- to strive to achieve all at once, to "study this and that and that", to always strive to keep up everywhere,
- to actively get involved in all events, to be informed of all beginnings,
- to capture creative and business initiative wherever it has originated, and to subordinate it to his own plans and goals. Other members of Gamma Quadra are not far behind:

- The hyper-initiative taking and proactive in everything that concerns entrepreneurship LIE (Jack),

- And the restrained in their initiatives, but fantastically diligent, hard-working, taken up by thirst for creative and intellectual activity Gamma introverts – ILI (Balzac) and ESI (Dreiser).
*
4. Through the quadral complex – towards one's vocation.

*For Gamma Quadra it is very important to choose their future profession in a timely manner (and the sooner - the better). Absence of certainty in the choice of profession is upsetting and disaffecting for Gamma Quadra even at a very early age. 

An example: 

A four-year girl of TIM ESI (Dreiser) was in the kindergarten yard playing ball with other children. Suddenly she felt herself very bad. (As she later recalled, she was suddenly taken over by some frightening, "black", suppressing feeling of an inexplicable, terrible fear.) She stepped out of the play circle and started to sob loudly. The teachers ran up to her to find out what has happened. Through the sobs and the tears she began telling them, repeating the same thing: "I don't know what to do! I don't know what to do!" The teachers looked at each other in surprise and began to reassure her: "How is it you don't know what you do? Come, play ball with all the other children!" The girl, still sobbing, replied: "No, not now, but when I grow up. I don't know what I will do then!" It didn't occur to her teachers to explain to her then that in the world there are many different jobs and professions, good and necessary, from which she will eventually choose one that is right for her. They simply sent her to a doctor worrying that she might be sick. A few days later the girl would still start crying and couldn't calm down. This episode she remembered for her entire life. From that time on, she thought long and hard about what she'll do when she grows up. In time, life has led her to an answer. It happened like this: she was in junior high school, when one night she had a terrible dream. She dreamed that she was on stage in a concert hall, announcing to the audience that she will be singing a song, but when she opened her mouth she suddenly remembered that she didn't know a single song in full. She woke up in cold sweat, and from that moment on new life began for her. Wanting to be prepared – if this terrible dream ever repeated in life – every day she started learning new songs (now she learned them from beginning to the end). She got herself a notebook where she wrote them down. She spent her pocket money not on ice cream, but on purchase of music notebooks and new collections of songs. Then she started studying music and singing. She received vocational training and after some time became a soloist at LenConcert and a well-known performer of old romances and songs. 
*
5. Accusations of professional inadequacy as a painful irritant and an effective measure of influence on Gamma Quadra within the framework of the quadral complex of "tied hands". 

*In Gamma Quadra it is important to not only in time professionally and creatively realize oneself, but it is also frightening to lose time and opportunities that would ensure successful professional fulfillment – it is frightening to be left with nothing and to end up a "nobody". (Therefore, Alpha Quadra in intertype relations of conflict put their lives at risk when they make Gamma Quadra give up their favorite work in favor of family, and at the same time declare them to be "worthless windbags" or "unaccomplished failures". By calling them "no one" and "nothing", an "empty place", Alpha Quadra creates an extremely volatile situation, and, not realizing it, finds itself on the verge of demise: being offended on their quadral complex, Gamma Quadra (especially the aggressive Gamma sensing types SEE, Caesar and ESI, Dreiser) will grab whatever happens to be at hand – something heavier – and use it as the most substantial and powerful counter-argument, giving little to no thought as to the consequences.) 

By accusations of inadequacy it is possible (and even then only in the most extreme cases) to bring back to reason and moral sense a degraded, compulsive gambler LIE, Jack, who lives like a parasite on the means of his family and his partner and squanders money with his friends. The LIE can be "shaken up" and dumbfounded by such a reproach, that followed the wish to make him reconsider his attitude to life. The only problem is that ESI's tongue (especially in dual relations) won't turn to call a person "a failure", "a loser" or "an empty space", even if the person deserves it. The ESI is much more willing to endure hardships and deprivations than to allow him/herself such tactlessness in relations with a person close and dear.

What if one is really unlucky with one's partner - how can ESI dualize in such circumstances? In recent times (of developed socialism), when financially ruinous entertainment and pleasures were not as widely available, and work and having an occupation was compulsory for all, it was possible to dualize with jack (if he didn't impede it) and to create a family with him. 

In present times, the prospects are not too encouraging. Creating a family with a man who has no real occupation (and who, in addition, is used to living on a grand scale) is virtually impossible. There are only two options: to dualize and then with pain and blood tear away one's dual from one's heart, hoping to at least save the children from the scourge of poverty, or keep away from him at a far distance and not even think about dualization.

To make decisions is up to ESI, to derive conclusions is up to LIE.

But there is a third option: to thoroughly check a dual before making the decision.

Though this is unlikely: the ESI is not of those who creates tests for his or her partner. And the LIE is not one of the people who quickly open up their cards. This means that one can only rely on the integrity and conscientiousness of the LIE. But the pull and addiction to pleasure (+Si), as well as the inclination to mute the fears on "vulnerable" function and on "complex of tied hands" with money, for the LIE often end up being stronger than his honor and drown out his inner voice of conscience. 

- The ability to lead a dangerous and risky game with minimal number of chances,
- ability to "come out of the water dry" under most difficult and most complicated circumstances,
- ability to find support (resources, reserves, associates, allies, creditors) in the most critical moment, 
- a talent for leadership, ability to favorably predispose people towards himself, to persuade them, to lead them after oneself,
- ability to quickly come into trust and to easily strike up friendships,
- ability to keep imperturbable and to encourage partners by impending good luck and positive prospects in the most desperate, deadend, and hopeless situations,
- ability to almost instantly (with intuitive insight) come up and think through a plan of action,
- ability to make time work to his advantage. 

All of these qualities and features of his TIM help the LIE to become extremely successful in all (even if questionable) enterprises.

- allow the LIE to keep a part of the team, even if with his own actions he "drowns" other team members,
- allow the LIE to keep afloat in all cases and under any circumstances, to remain on top and in control of the situation at all times,
- allow him to drive away potential competitors and block the demands for rights of the partners, who have extinguished their material resources as well as their business proactive or creative potential;
- allow the LIE to displace others from his team while not getting driven away himself.

Of course, all of these qualities allow the LIE to succeed where others will inevitably "drown" (or "break their necks"). 

For Dreiser it is difficult to compete with Jack under such conditions (or outplay him in such a subtle and intricate game as a marriage scam, if his dual has plans for such).

But Jack has to dualize somehow! Jack hasn't yet lost hope of finding a convenient alternative to this predicament. And he will continue looking for it. This is a serious problem for the dyad LIE-ESI, that actually endangers the very existence of this dyad as a dual pair.

The dual dyad cannot – is not allowed! - to lose the experience of dual relations. Without the present and the past experience of dual relations there will never be future developments in the evolution of dual relations. And even then – what kind of a dual dyad is it if within in duals exist only separately and try to dualize with anyone else but each other?

After the collapse of the Soviet Union, after the "swashbuckling" 90s swept the country with a wave of unbridled and the most violent crime, the situation with TIM LIE was catastrophic, and for his dual moralist Dreiser – it was intolerable, unacceptable, and most importantly - hopeless: there was no choice or escape.

Can the situation be saved, if one names things their names? In each specific case, it's possible to use this measure as a last resort. Although, of course, calling a person a "parasite" "worthless" and "empty space" within the framework of "the complex of tied hands" – this is the worst, the most painful and taboo insult.
*
6. What is Gamma Quadra afraid of?

*In conditions of harsh competition of free business initiatives, Gamma Quadra is very much afraid to run out of time to creatively apply themselves and self-realize – this is a consequence of the predominant in this quadra aspects of "declaring" and warning giving "intuition of time", Ni, that tries to scan ahead of time, and applied alternative logic of actions (+Ni / -Te). Thus, Gamma types try to determine the range of their interests as early as possible and fully expand it, in order to have time to try their hand and test their strengths at everything – due to which they sometimes make an impression of being people who are too scattered and too addicted/involved.
_Gamma Quadra is:
_- afraid of suppression of its business and creating initiatives;
- afraid of collapse of their hopes and plans;
- afraid of meeting an overwhelming, counter, mutually exclusive initiative coming from the side of unscrupulous business or ethical partners – a consequence of the dominant aspects of involutionary logic of actions (-Te) and involutionary, critical, demanding ethics of relations (-Fi) in this quadra.
- "Decisive" and "democratic" Gamma Quadra takes many risks in the course of its business and creative self-realization, thus Gammas are particularly afraid of envy aimed at their success, of treachery, betrayal, and distrust on the part of people whom they trusted especially. Gamma Quadra is afraid of the abuse of trust, they fear "sheltering an enemy in their own house", afraid of lies, false admissions of love and friendship, afraid of false friends, insincerity, hypocrisy.

Sometimes, feeling tired of all the disappointments, instead of acting and seeking constructive solutions, Gamma types begin a childish talk on the topic: "Why is the world so evil? Why are the people so evil? Why does everyone lie to each other?" - which, however, doesn't dissuade them from diving into the very core of various risky business ventures, running into the abyss of the most brutal competition, trying to experience and understand the essence of things if not in theory, then at least in practice.

Attempts to understand the complex vicissitudes of life help Gamma Quadra subdue their fears on their quadral complex of "tied hands": each person here believes that he or she could have achieved much greater success in their undertakings, if not for a lie, if not for being let down, if not for a betrayal, if not for hypocrisy at every turn, which each of them would like to curb, prevent, bypass, or eliminate altogether, so that there are less hindrances and more benefits to their work.

Over time, each of them begins to look at these things simpler, with a philosophical calmness: "The world is not without flaws, - who are without sin? – There is no light without the shadows."

They begin to treat negative manifestations as the inevitable conditions of the fierce competitive struggle of life, as natural factors of their environment, as aspects of the harsh reality, that they see based on facts of the circumstances that have folded up to date, while not excluding the possibility of changing things for the better (-Fi↑ / -Te↑).*

7. Blocking partner's activity as a restrictive measure during oppositional struggles.

*In addition to the multifaceted and timely professional preparation and training, that ensures success in competitive conditions, other developments aimed at the protection of the complex of "tied hands" include all kinds of restrictive and precautionary measures that timely block the creative activities and actions of one's rivals and competitors. The position of "the stronger their hands are bound, the more our hands are untied for us" – is in itself encouraging and forms a strong incentive.

An example of such blocks to activity could be made out of the characteristic for Gamma intuitive types unduly and unjustifiably harsh and despotic manipulations of the aspects of ethics of emotions, that frustrate their partners, dampen their activities, suppress their energies and vitality, cause them distress, pull them into depression, kill their faith in people and in bright and lofty ideals, kill in them the hopes for mutual support, mutual help, and understanding. This includes the deliberate indifference to the emotional experiences of the partner (characteristic of ILI Balzac), and the demonstrative disregard of partner's requests and requirements (typical of LIE Jack).

Spontaneously complicating the requirements for a productive partnership, entangling them further and further, and, at the same time, showing carelessness and deliberate irresponsibility, the LIE depletes the material resources of his partner, redistributing them as "resources of the team" in his favor, and then moves out of his partner's control, playing a role of a self-determined, reckless, uncontrollable, and irresponsible "simpleton", who has no idea about "team relations", thereby attaining unlimited freedom of action (which mutes his own fears on the complex of "tied hands"), and by this simultaneously blocking or hindering the activity of his partner, depriving him or her of financial support, and with it, of the possibility to continue his work further and to control the intentional use of their shared material resources.

- And what about the moral code, the dominant aspect of (corporate) ethic relations in this quadra?

- The moral side of the issue is also important for Jack. It is important for him that his work brings him moral satisfaction. But if he's forced to occupy himself by undesirable work and tasks, it doesn't present a difficulty for him to find moral self-justification and an excuse for such actions.

Just like Robin Hood (LIE, Jack) justified his robberies by fair and just redistribution of funds, although nobody has ever checked and verified the validity of these reallocations. It is only known (according to historians) that there were few people in his "forest army", about 50-60 (a large group would have been too conspicuous). He also could not have been enriching the poor is some substantial ways, for this would have been too obvious and evoked suspicion. While the sums of money that his group "lifted" from the passing merchants were astronomical (for those times), and this money couldn't be legalized. (He could only dream of doing so, and hope to use it sometime in the future for the benefit of all those disadvantaged and afflicted.) In actuality, all these references to "fair redistribution" for him were a convenient ideological pillar – a myth, which he used as a cover to ensure moral support.

To commit an unconscientious act in regard to his partner (friends or colleagues), the LIE must find a moral justification for his actions. It is necessary for him to obtain a moral right to punish his partner for some offense, to see some flaw in his partner.

The pretext for this is often an imagined, invented suspicion of the LIE, his desire to catch his partner on an attempt to overtake and appropriate the larger part of shared means and resources (of the family or the work team), due to which the LIE creates constant quarrels and fights, slanders his partner for nothing, accuses him of exorbitance in spending (or of immoderate avarice) and all other deadly sins.

If his partner doesn't provide any reasons for such accusations and charges, it annoys Jack even more: an excuse for a quarrel is needed to capture the larger part of the resources and leave. (As a "declaring" type the LIE often joins groups when it's to his own advantage, to increase his own prosperity, to team up with other investors and at the price of a small contribution to claim big jackpot during the final redistribution of resources.)

In partnership relations (including dual ones) the LIE only then abandons his provocations and "suspicions" when he manages to fully take control over the distribution of material resources – when he actually appropriates them and spends them at his own discretion. Here, he systematically and consistently comes out of control or even disappears from the view of his partner.

Re-appearing more and more infrequently, the LIE comes up with increasingly less and less credible excuses for his increasingly frequent and lengthy absences. Then he stops explaining anything. And so it continues until he disappears altogether.

LIE's desire to seize all the material resources of the company – is one of the characteristic manifestations of the complex of "tied hands". The LIE is convinced that he for sure will make the money work, that he'll be able to successfully invest it, to turn it around for the common good – so that his partners are happy, and he isn't offended, and the project doesn't burn out. The money should be invested in some enterprise, work need to be done with it. What kind of project would it be without the financing?

What is worth one characteristic instinct of the LIE of a pioneer and a discoverer that makes him constantly search for new methods and means to engage in long and expensive expeditions?

This instinct of the trailblazer prompts the LIE to aim towards new worlds, new horizons, towards undiscovered and unexplored countries, in search of new adventures and new treasures, that would open up new possibilities for him, lead him to new victories and new successes. But the same instinct forces him to constantly accumulate (collect, take over, or earn) the means for the new ventures, which are not always successful. Positive attitude provides for the natural optimism of Jack, his carefree disposition, determination, belief in good luck, in his lucky star. And in some cases – in his own exclusivity, in his high destiny.

The thirst for new discoveries, new achievements, and new adventures does not allow the LIE to linger in one place for long. In the heat of gaming passion, in the pursuit of even more profit, he can drastically change his plans and get involved in a new, more costly venture, for which he can sacrifice the well-being of his family, the health and happiness of his loved ones. Stopping Jack from doing this is practically impossible: he doesn't recognize anyone's control over himself, doesn't coordinate his actions with his partner, and blocks his partner's activity by preemptively intercepting the greatest part of their total resources.

Stopping before nothing, feeling unsatisfied with the already achieved, Jack risks a lot and puts much at stake without thinking about the consequences.

An example:

Hernando Cortes (LIE, Jack), turning into a very wealthy man after his conquest of 25 million of the Aztec Empire, was so addicted to the search for new unconquered lands (acquired a taste of conquest) that he spent all the proceeds and assets from previous missions on equipping new military expeditions (it was nearly one-sixteenth part of all the treasures he captured from Aztecs). He spent all these resources on fruitless searches (by that time all the territory has already been captured), left his family (his wife and children) in Mexico City and returned to Spain, where, a sick and poor man, he died in poverty and obscurity in one of the slums of Seville (in 1545).

The LIE is always afraid that there won't be enough finances for his plans and ventures. No matter how many resources are at his disposal, he will always try to claim even more – for a bigger, grander, more expensive project (if one is already spinning, then spin big time!). Thus, the LIE often experiences dissatisfaction with "small sums" and modest material means that are at his disposal, and tries to increase them the fastest and the most affordable way – through gambling or casinos. As a result, he loses all that he has – that which belongs to him and that which belongs to others. Then, for a long time, he tries to recoup these losses, to return at least that which was others' (or at least so he convinces himself). Then, he plays because now he can't stay away …

It happens that LIE only pretends to be an "unlucky player" (or a "hapless entrepreneur"). He plays the role of a man who is desperately unlucky in game (or in business), but who desperately wants to get even ("take a rematch"). He comes home with a confused, embarrassed look and admits: "I'm sorry, dear, no luck today. Maybe tomorrow will be better." And then: "I need money. Tomorrow I have to return a debt." For the LIE this is a relatively harmless way to pull into his pocket most of the shared or family funds. That is, this is that very case when he isn't losing anything major, or he plays only for appearance and loses small sums, but in actuality he has an account where he is adding up and "collecting" all the new bits of income - saving up the start-up capital for his future plans and ventures.

If Jack starts to "play dumb", to pose himself as a fool, a failure, a klutz, a bummer – then he is scheming something not good and "holding" his partner for a "sucker", turning over some scheme at his partner's expense (some material or financial machination) or even turning his partner into a victim of a fraud. Because being a loser, a fool, a lazy slob in Gamma Quadra is just as shameful as it is in Beta Quadra to be a victim, an outcast, a scapegoat for someone else's guilt.

Voluntarily, without a reason for it, no one in Gamma wants to wear the mask of a "simpleton" or a "fool". Except for Jack. Jack often pretends to "be a fool" on his contact ethical functions, creating from his obvious and blatant "simplicity" a kind of bait for anyone who might want to cheat him, for which he afterwards ruthlessly deals with them – "punishes" them for their "evil intentions". It's much worse, however, when Jack arranges for such bait-and-switch for his close ones – when he comes to his family with a kind of a mask, joking, foolishly stumbling around, and at the same time constantly lying and creating drains of funds from the family.

- But isn't his dual ESI able to distinguish truth from falsehood, sincerity from a game? Isn't Dreiser able to see through a person, especially someone so close to him?

- Blinded by euphoria of duality the ESI does not see in the LIE anything except for what the ESI wishes to see. The ESI sometimes notices his dual's mask of stupidity, feels that he's being cheated, but doesn't always understand what is happening with his partner – doesn't always know what's behind all this. Losing hopes of getting an honest answer from Jack, Dreiser starts questioning his friends, while they all have a mutual agreement. Jack is immediately told that he's being "watched". Upon this, Jack takes on the role of accuser and sets off at the ESI: how dare the ESI insult him with such distrust – this is so unethical! Blindsided and "knocked out" of his course by Jack's impudence, Dreiser takes Jack's guilt onto his own shoulders – he feels like a traitor to his own ethical program and tries to make amends for his wrongdoings, tries to explain himself before Jack, justifies his actions by necessity – after all, it is necessary to figure out what is going on with your partner, it is necessary to resolve everything ...

Listening to Jack's encouraging forecasts and his assurances that soon everything will change for the better ("Everything will be fine, you will see!"), Dreiser ends up exactly in the position of a "sucker" and becomes a "victim" of Jack's fraud with all the ensuing consequences. Jack won't be tormented by remorse (at the end of his "scheme"): in Gamma Quadra the "sucker", the "dupe" is always to blame for his or her misfortunes. Besides, Jack quickly finds reasons to find fault with his partners and can easily justify himself: "She was too strict (or too careless) all the time. She deserved it. From now on let her be more careful. Fools should be taught."

To create an appearance of work/business activity, for Jack, if he desires it, is very easy. To sit at the computer reading some articles or stock quotes, to hang around different offices and centers, in a new expensive suit, to drive to "meetings" in a brand new high-end car (bought with the money of his partner), to drive his partner to the project site and show the foundations of the new enterprise – all of this for Jack does not present much difficulty, to persuade, to dispel anxieties, to inspire someone to be more trusting and carefree.

If the LIE puts his mind to a goal to get something – anything of value to him – preventing him from doing so is virtually impossible: the LIE knows how to achieve what he wants ("strategic" "decisive" "declaring" TIM). In any activity he knows how to find an advantage for himself (to convince himself and others that he's tracking his interest "for the sake of his future enterprises"). The LIE is not one of those who allow themselves to get cheated. And he's not one of those who allow themselves to lose out.

Jack frequently changes profession, jobs, occupations. Recognizing in him a person without a particular professional orientation is apparently difficult. And this also presents a certain problem in the dyad ESI-LIE. Sometimes, before embarking on another venture, the LIE gets a permanent employment on some modest but good and decent job. But he leaves it as soon as he meets the next partner who is of interest to him as "a potential sponsor" of his future endeavors. Once Jack establishes a close enough relationship, he "suddenly" starts to have "trouble at work" – some misunderstandings arise, due to which some unfair demands are imposed on him (at least that's how he explains his dismissal to his new partner). Shortly after this, he is overwhelmed by a desire for activity and entrepreneurship. He steadfastly refused to take up paid employment and begins to think about forming his own company, about which he consults with his partner more and more frequently. Immediately he begins to feel a pressing need for additional material means (for the beautiful life that he wants to create for his girlfriend, there isn't enough money). Jack develops plans for various future enterprises, ideas arise which he discusses with his partner ...

That is, at first, Jack does not appear to be a person without a certain occupation ...

... But he becomes so, as soon as his partner starts to give him money. In order to officially take possession of her property, he, not immediately (and not too eagerly), agrees to join her in marriage (even if it's his dual partner). Emotions, romantic moods, dual euphoria interfere with such a relationship, where the main motivation is a pragmatic calculation, profit, benefit.

Once he has established in a new place and insisted on "relations of comradery" within the family, with which material assets should be shared, the LIE gradually appropriates one or the other part of his partner's property. And then, "unwinding the max" and referring to the need for new investment and new costs, he pulls in what is remaining. In this, his business plan is absent. Instead he acts intuitively and tactically. In accordance to the level of the "spin", he creates more and more scandals and hysterics about the lack of the necessary material resources. In result, he captures as much as he can grab. And then he disappears without a trace, leaving his partner homeless and destitute, with a negative balance, with outstanding loans to repay and a huge amount of debt responsibilities.

- Along the way, a question comes up – the reader may note – it is known that duals help alleviate each other's fears on "point of least resistance". And fears on quadral complex – can the dual partner help to mute them?

- One's dual partner CANNOT cover for the fears on quadral complex, even during the period of illusory generosity that arises as a result of the euphoria of dual intertype relations. Due to this, each dual experiences a need to accumulate preferential rights with the subsequent depreciation of the rights of his partner ("a tug-of-war of rights and advantages pulling them to their side"). And this is one of the intractable (yet) problems of dual relationships: each person has to make up for the absence of support on quadral complex individually, by himself or herself.

The dual dyad "Dreiser - Jack" this question is especially acute. Taking, signing up, appropriating into his hands all the material resources of the family, Jack actually deprives Dreiser of moral and material support. And, at the same time, deprives Dreiser of the right to self-determination, creativity, creative self-realization (that is, deals a blow to the ESI on the quadral complex of "tied hands"), which is extremely painful for the ESI in itself and makes him/her regret associating with such a person. Having to choose between his dual, with whom the ESI has already merged souls, and personal creative self-realization, that guarantees ESI's solvency and self-sufficiency in the future, for the ESI is excruciatingly painful and unbearably hard. At this point, the ESI will have to forget about his own resource intensive hobbies, passions, and creative projects. Here, even the savings that he has made prior to the wedding won't help, as by that time they will be spent on "personal business" of Jack. The problem of meeting immediate material needs will arise. In solving this problem, ESI's dual will try to designate to the ESI the most unpresentable and slave labor heavy role. He will say: "Go on dear, go work in a store or a market. I'll give the money for the first month's rent, and from there try to make ends meet yourself. This is better than sitting at home and writing music, which no one plays but you".

And this, incidentally, is a very real situation: appropriating all the money of his wife ESI, a very gifted and creative person, her husband LIE some months after their wedding told her to get a job at a factory (as there wasn't enough money for anything). When she refused, he offered her another option: to go to work as a trader at an open market. While she has two degrees and a crystal dream of peacefully and creatively working on the topic of her interest. Towards this dream, she had been saving money for a long time, which she, naively trusting her husband in the blind euphoria of duality, has given to him as her dowry (falling under the influence of the illusory generosity caused by mitigation of fears on "vulnerable function" during dual unions).

Thus, it turned out that the creative potential of LIE's partner has remained unrealized in this situation, although she has been saving for a long time the means to secure for herself a period of productive creative work, of professional "promotion" and a beginning of finished products, and material support for the family during her involuntary "unemployment". But it all goes to ashes when instead of replenishing these funds, ESI's partner - Jack (a member of their "family team") takes them to fulfill his own plans and ventures (which, for some strange reasons, don't bring him any profit), thereby depriving the ESI of her livelihood, and then telling the ESI to go work in an open market or a factory. On top of it, the LIE disappears himself, sells their personal property which he had already assigned to himself (as transport units for his future "enterprise"). Under such circumstances, the ESI is forced to forget about own creative work, about his own "contract with the muse", which will have to be terminated (and which for a creative person is always extremely painful), and go, try to save the situation on his own. Until his dual again appears as if from nowhere and demands new subsidies for his unrealizable and costly projects – because Jack feels experiences the very same need and has the very same thirst for boundless creativity and entrepreneurship – the same quadral complex of "tied hands".

Striving in all cases to remain in control of the situation, the LIE tries to control ethical relationships and model them in a way that is convenient for him, trying to extract from them maximum benefits for himself and his future plans. Wanting to remove all obstacles and eliminate all hindrances that arise on his way, LIE blocks professional and business activity of his partners, depriving them of financial (and therefore legal) support.

Puzzling his partner and putting him at an impasse with his "wild" and "most absurd" escapades, the LIE often plays the role of an unpredictable, unruly person (with no reason in his head), who, nevertheless, dashes to undertake something, to keep up everywhere, all control everyone, to make friends with all, tries to build relations in a clear-cut, organized, and spotless manner (despite his own chaotic and inconsistent behavior). As a result, all that the LIE achieves on the level of personal agreements, he proceeds to destroy by his own contradictory actions, making an impression of an unprincipled, irresponsible, and dishonest person (especially when it comes to appropriation of the material resources of others).

- But this absolutely doesn't apply to all members of the TIM ...

- Of course not. But the ever expanding window of opportunities – unlimited and boundless – in combination with improved conditions of existence create a precedent for temptation ...

"Today here, tomorrow - there, restless Robin
Today here, tomorrow - there, and gone ... " - these verses of of Robert Burns, translated by Samuil Marshak, were and will be relevant for a long time. And "work" for himself such "Jack - hopper" will always find.

*8. Gamma intuitive types as victims of their own arbitrariness in business and interpersonal relations.

*Establishing turbulent activity and intercepting both ethical and business initiatives, Gamma intuitive types, nevertheless, don't feel themselves confident in difficult ethical situations. The aspect of ethics of relations for them is located in their "child-like" Superid block as suggestive function for the LIE and activating function for the ILI (+Fi). Ethical childishness coupled with the quadral complex often manifests itself in chaotic and disorderly actions with which they try to manipulate their partners, attempting to push them away, to scare them, then to puzzle them, to put them in a difficult impassable position and keep holding them there, forcing their partners to concede and comply with the convenient and advantageous for Gamma intuitive types conditions and circumstances. The less confident Gamma intuitives feel themselves in this alien to them environment, the more they bluff and with greater aplomb, the more activity they initiate and unwind, the more absurd and haphazard are their actions, and the more harshly and despotically they try to submit their partner to their will.

If to them the situation seems too complicated, and responsibility – prohibitively high, they, with a number of (seemingly) absurd, contradictory, and unnatural actions they try to inhibit and block the ethical and business initiatives of their partner, making their partner puzzle over, reflect on, and try to guess the reasons for this strange behavior, and bringing relationship to a standstill. Further, they shroud the motives behind their actions with even more mystery, making them further "incomprehensible", while they evade explanation with their partner, and at the same time try to stimulate interest in themselves, thereby "freezing" the relationship at some undetermined point and hold ("conserve") their partner there over this hopeless no-exit uncertainty for an infinitely long period of time.

Being the initiators of such conditions, they don't allow their partner to leave the relationship either, but continue to encourage by word, deed, or at times an unexpected emotional outburst, confessions or concessions, or an unexpected friendly favor. At the same time, they watch the actions of their partner, keeping him or her in sight and the situation under control by tightly managing it, waiting and expecting that it will somehow resolve itself in the most convenient for them way.

Sometimes they "open a second front" and in parallel create other, more favorable for themselves connections with other partners, in the expectation that their main partner, desperate to bring this situation to an end, will him/herself break off relations with them – leave the game, withdraw, and thereby save them from having to start a conversation about unpleasant and difficult topics. Subsequently (or simultaneously), on basis of pragmatic considerations, they may not let their partner to leave and distance from them: "why lose a friendship with a good (and useful) person". At the same time, they don't allow their partner to bring clarity to their relationship, entangling him by ambiguity of their intentions even more. At the same time they avoid any explanations: "it's a pity to hurt a good person", "sorry to disappoint and upset him" "it's dangerous to make an enemy of him". Fearing "what if something doesn't work out", they allow their partner to be misled as to the true state of affairs, and keep him in the dark about the true motives of their behavior for arbitrarily long periods of time.

As a result, their partner ends up being "bound by hands and feet", entangled and tied up by a variety of moral and ethical obligations, meanwhile those who have created all this mess and confusion, the Gamma intuitive types, feel themselves free from any responsibility and act at their own discretion, not restricting themselves by any commitments nor tying themselves to anything. (And if from these clutches it's difficult to break free for their duals, "program" and "creative" ethical types SEE Caesar and ESI Dreiser – even though as "decisive" ethical sensing types they are better than anyone equipped to break through these shackles (everything that they cannot unravel on their "decisive" ethics of relations (-Fi), they simply "cut off" as not worthy of attention) – then what is there to say about members of other quadra: they feel as if they are being pulled into a pit of despair and hopelessness by some kind of fatal combination of circumstances, from which they cannot escape.)

Moreover, all of these contradictory and chaotic (at first glance) actions they (the Gamma intuitive types) consider to be their unique exceptional invention – their own original and extravagant "discovery" in business and interpersonal relations, that they often resort to these measures to "muddle their tracks" and get to the needed result (to the desired goal) before others, thus attaining an advantage in time. They need this "confused mess" to "knock" their partner off his tracks – to confuse him, while themselves remain "unsolved", so that later, with greater rights and improved sense of confidence in their abilities, they could dominate in a situation that is too difficult and complex for them – to pull the levelers of control. In order to safeguard themselves from all sides and feel themselves comfortable – "to continue to stay afloat and at the same time to feel a solid foothold".

Even though from aside such behavior makes an impression of a chaotic, causeless fuss – of meaningless, "frog-like" "dabbling in milk" in hopes that in time it will turn into butter – Gamma intuitive types still count on a favorable outcome of events, on that all of their efforts will lead to a positive for them outcome, to a point when they will be able to easily get all that they desire while being free of any obligations.

By their partners, the Gamma sensing types - their dual and activator - all of these contradictory actions are often perceived as a distress signal, as a call for help (help that they immediately rush to offer). But Gamma intuitive types continue to inflate their worth: they prefer to be "above" handouts. Not wishing to be bound by any moral obligations, they not only defiantly reject this help (for any service you will have to pay!), but also continue to aggravate the situation with new chaotic actions, bringing it to an even greater impasse. The last word, of course, remains with the Gamma sensing types. Although Gamma intuitives do not allow them to come to a final decision – they will simulate a situation in which they portray themselves as victims of circumstances (for this they are "victim" intuitive types!) and obtain new resources, rights, and benefits in this game – receive from their partners new proposals and new "handouts", which they, with the same defiant arrogance, will "reject" in hopes of getting even more generous offers.

(Even the "program" and "creative" ethical types of Gamma Quadra – ESI and SEE – have to sacrifice a lot to their duals and activators in personal relationships, leaving these situations incurring huge losses for themselves and rather disappointing results.)

The business partners of Gamma intuitive types may view this turbulent inconsistency as blatant speculation and profiteering on their friendship and cordial feelings – a shameless "inflation" of their own value, and takeover of moral and material advantages for themselves – and can consider this as "not playing by the rules", as disregard for teamwork and comradery – due to which, after one or several warnings (or even without any), Gamma intuitive type may be removed from the team and suspended from business (despite his best efforts in preventing this). That is, the very thing they are afraid of the most (on the complex of "tied hands") happens: they become victims of their own arbitrariness, and find themselves being pushed out of business, out of the group – "thrown overboard" – as the ship leaves without them. Since they won't be able to realize themselves in this group, they are forced to seek another circle of friends, to look closely to another project and gather a different team.

- In this connection to this a question arises – the reader will note – how does this turbulent, chaotic, contradictory activity on the whole tie to the "program" and "creative" business logic – logic of actions – of Gamma intuitive types?

- This is the most puzzling to their business and dual partners – Gamma sensing types – when they try to figure out the logic of their actions, offering them assistance.

The correct assessment of these actions can be given if we judge them by their result. Namely – on how Gamma intuitive types block the business and ethical activity of their partners by their own chaotic, contradictory actions, counting on the fact that their partner, the Gamma sensing type, upon seeing all this and fearing to make the situation worse, won't dare to undertake anything (even the most active and decisive person), but will wait and hope that the Gamma intuitive type, at some point, will stop indulging in their whims and clowning around and deign to take up their primary responsibilities – that is, try with infallible and operational actions to bring the situation of the crisis.

In ethical situations, they, as a rule, do not succeed. 

A classic example of this inability to orient and navigate in a complicated ethical situation is provided by the famous literary character Eugene Onegin (ILI, Balzac) – the hero of the eponymous novel in verses of Alexander Sergeevich Pushkin.

Not wishing to be bound by vows and striving under any conditions to be on top of the situation, Onegin by all means and methods tries to distance himself from Tatiana and performs a variety of actions (seemingly chaotic and controversial), that for him have irreversible and fatal consequences, as a result of which he makes Tatiana become a victim of circumstances and himself falls victim of his own arbitrariness, that makes the so desired by him future closeness and reunification with Tatiana impossible.

Getting carried away by development of his own "defensive capabilities" in the framework of the protection of personal freedoms and interests, ILI Balzac (introverted "negativist" "tactical" TIM) often becomes a prisoner of his own defenses. From time to time he sets up tests to check the strength of his "armor", allowing one of the potential partners to get close to him and then inviting them to destroy it as an obstacle. As a prize, he appears to them as a sort of "fairy-tale prince, imprisoned in The Black Tower" – kind, sympathetic, but very lonely man, endowed with many good qualities and advantages.

Subsequently ILI becomes the prisoner of his own loneliness, when after several long and fruitless attempts to "save" him many of his partners abandon all further efforts, considering this to be a hopeless waste of time. They leave him to himself, break off relations with him, and let him to continue to languish in the shell of his loneliness.
*
9. Development of protective measures on quadral complex of "tied hands."

*Rough competition of business and possibilistic initiatives, limitations of one's own possibilities and envy for other people's freedom of action (which is also a consequence of quadral complex of "tied hand") makes all representatives of Gamma Quadra develop a system of protective measures ("a system traps"), which allows to curb and put limits to the creative and business activity of their competitors and opponents.
_All of the dominant aspect of Gamma Quadra work for the development of protective measures on complex of "tied hands":
_- The aspect of "break-through" evolutionary volitional sensing (+Se) – the "program" aspect of the extrovert-ideologist of the Gamma Quadra – SEE, Caesar – who overwhelms with his or her own purposefulness, and is capable of moving mountains and crushing any obstacles in his or her path;
- The aspect of "inventive" involutionary logic of actions (-Te) – the "program" aspect of the extrovert-implementer of Gamma Quadra – LIE, Jack – that operates on a double standard: on the one hand - despotic and cruel - ruthlessly suppressing and limiting activities of his partners, curbing their rights and freedoms, but on the other hand - freedom-loving and emancipated - reserving the right to all-permissiveness, turning on green light for himself, not recognizing any control over himself, not seeing any borders, chains or boundaries;
- The evolutionary aspect of the intuition of time (+Ni) – the "program" aspect of the extrovert-coordinator of Gamma Quadra – ILI, Balzac – prudent and pragmatic, gives prognosis of a situation with high accuracy, capable of technically modeling a "system of traps" that lead a potential rival into a dead end, capable of calculating the development of a situation many moves ahead;
- The involutionary aspect of the ethics of relations (-Fi) – the "program" aspect of the extrovert-corrector of Gamma Quadra – ESI, Dreiser – rigid, categorical ("questim", separating), capable of separating "friends" from "enemies", decisively and irrevocably cutting off and separating that which is "needed" from that which is "unnecessary", the "good" from the "bad", capable of cutting through the most complex "knots and chains", freeing for himself and own priorities a convenient field of operations, capable of protecting this field from adversarial encroachments and opposing forces, entangling any one of his competitors or contacts with a plethora of moral and ethical constraints.
_In the midst of competitive struggles, under the conditions of high pragmatic activity, in Gamma Quadra all entangle each other with some kind of restrictions:
_- ESI, Dreiser binds the activity of his competitors by moral and ethical limitations (-Fi);
- SEE, Caesar holds them back by encouraging ethical manipulation (-Fi) and suppresses by willful bans and restrictions (+Se)
- ILI, Balzac suppresses another's initiative by gloomy business forecasts and frightening warnings (-Ni);
- LIE, Jack suppresses unwanted activity of his partner by depletion of material resources, strict restrictions of his personal, possibilistic, and business initiatives (-Te), by harsh willful confrontations, limiting the person in their actions and potential and bringing him to a standstill.

- How do the representatives of the other quadra view this mutually exclusive freedom of action?

- Orthogonal quadra – "judicious" "democrats" "subjectivists" (representatives of the conflicting Alpha Quadra) – refuse to take this seriously. The irrepressible, frenetic business activity of Gamma Quadra remains for them a mysterious and incomprehensible phenomenon: "Why not, before acting in mutually exclusive directions, discuss all these different beginnings and plans among each other? Why not try reaching an agreement?"

"Decisive" "aristocrats" "subjectivists" – representatives of Beta Quadra – consider all of this mutually exclusive business activity of Gamma Quadra to be a consequence of confusion in the system of priorities, the cost of democracy, and a consequence of the lack of a clear, reliable (hierarchical) statehood.

Representatives of the fourth quadra – "judicious" "aristocrats" "objectivists" – don't have anything against freedom of initiatives and freedom of action. But in the boundless mutual suppression of business and possibilistic initiatives, in the pervasive absence of mutual concessions and agreements, they see a problem and a hindrance to the development of their own creative initiatives, of their own abilities and talents, which in turn objectively underestimates the importance of dominating in the fourth quadra aspects of evolutionary business logic (+Te) and involutionary intuition potential (-Ni) and pushes them out into a category of anti-values. Anxiety and fear arising from this – the fear of limitations imposed on one's own creative and possibilistic potential – we conventionally call the Delta Quadra complex of "clipped wings".

_Translation source: Socionics - the16types.info - Gamma Quadra: The Complex of Tied Hands by Stratiyevskaya
Original source: http://socionic.ru/index.php/2010-10...-02/19893--q-q_


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

*Delta Quadra: The Complex of Clipped Wings
*
Delta – the quadral complex of "clipped [undercut] wings", as any quadral complex, comes from a set of four aspects that predominate in this quadra: evolutionary logic of actions (+Te), evolutionary ethics of relations (+Fi), involutionary intuition of potential (-Ne), and involutionary sensing of sensations (-Si), that form three dominant quadral traits: 

1. "Aristocratic" trait (rational aspects are evolutionary, with a plus sign; irrational aspects are involutionary, with a minus sign: +Te, +Fi, -Ne, -Si) 
In accordance with this trait, every person has the right 1) to establish relations of subordination 2) to create a hierarchy, support and protect it 3) to support already established within the hierarchy traditions and rituals and keep track of their observance 4) to subordinate those below him and to comply with those above him 5) to put claims to the dominant positions within the system and to fight for one’s right to occupy them 6) to fight for and to accumulate positional advantages in rights, privileges, and opportunities 7) to interact with others from positions of advantage 8) to suppress with the authority of personal opinion and action 9) to control and critique the statements of lower ranking members of the hierarchy, limiting their right to expression on any forbidden subjects 10) to authoritatively impose one's own point of view, decisions, power, and will.

2. "Objectivist" trait (predominance of evolutionary logic of actions and ethics of relations: +Fi +Te)
In accordance with this trait, every person has the right 1) to trust their personal experience – professional, pragmatic, business experience derived from personal observations – and insist on one’s right to further act in accordance to it 2) to trust facts and to become persuaded by facts – to provide them as the main proof of one's correctness 3) to evaluate the situation by already transpired facts and to act in accordance with circumstances existing up to date, trusting one's own experience and one's notion of expedience of a particular course of action 4) to evaluate a person according to the level of his qualifications, based on facts of his professional training, attainments, and competence 5) to remove (or ask for removal) from work those who are inept and negligent, to push them out from work and projects 6) to fight for one's own participation in work or a project, for one's place on a working team, and to be able to defend it.

3. "Judicious" trait (predominance of involutionary intuition of potential and sensing of sensations: -Ne -Si)
In accordance with this trait, every person has the right 1) to develop their own creative abilities and talents, to be proud of them, and to demonstrate them at any convenient opportunity 2) to freely develop one’s own creative potential, to choose an occupation by one’s preferences 3) to at length discuss any interesting to them topic from perspective of multiple meanings, demanding respect towards one’s opinion irrespective of whether or not one is knowledgeable of the topic 4) to respect the opinion of authoritative experts, to make references to authoritative sources (for as long as they are considered to be so) 5) to indefinitely talk about and discuss an interesting to them problem instead of resolving it (or in place of resolving it)

_The confluence of predominating aspects assigns the following properties to the Delta Quadra:
_- boundless perfection of one's skills, pursuit of the highest (beyond the bounds, even other-wordly), professionalism (+Te↑);
- unlimited expansion of allowable opportunities, pursuit of transcendent possibilities (-Ne↑);
- constant renewal and updates to sphere of interests; renovation and expansion of one's habitat ("resettlement programs"); aspirations for out-of-bounds spaces (-Si↑);
- perfection in the area of ethical interactions; the pursuit of the highest spirituality to the otherworldly dream of "peace and cloudless happiness for all mankind" (+Fi↑).

Out of the combination of the properties of all aspects that predominate in the Delta Quadra, there arises a very high level of competition of ambitious creative plans, prospective original ideas, and valuable innovative projects.

To call oneself an author, an organizer, a sponsor, an implementer, and promoter of such projects is in itself already venerable. The main thing is to not remain apart from such important and promising developments, but to be able to join them and in time exert one's influence, leaving on them the imprint of one's talent, to keep up in making contributions to such significant and socially meaningful works. 

All this excitement of the creative fever makes Delta Quadra be very meticulous and demanding towards the creative and spiritual demands of others. In the fourth quadra, that person is not worthy of attention and respect, who is not absorbed by a creative thirst, who does not strive to realize his own potential, who is in no hurry to develop his own talents, skills, and abilities. It's not possible to write of the 4th Quadra in a modest tone – this cascade of creative plans, this firework of extravagant ideas. 

If in Alpha Quadra it is shameful to not have a retort, in Beta Quadra - to be weak and helpless, in Gamma Quadra - to be lazy and inactive, then in Delta Quadra it is a shame to not strive for self-improvement, a shame to cease working on yourself. If Delta Quadra tells others: "You still have something to work on," - they sincerely believe that they are doing good work by raising the bar of demands (and thereby putting themselves in the position of a strict critic, a teacher, a creative mentor), making others perfect and improve in their skill and abilities in order to unravel their potential. On the other hand, when they are subjected to criticisms and find themselves in an undesired position of a "student", Delta Quadra gets offended by such self-appointed teachers and tries to escape from their "care" and "mentorship", retorting with: "I'm satisfied with everything about my work. I'm content with what I'm doing and not in need of outside advice." (If this is said in presence of an ethical type of Delta Quadra, one may get immediately reprimanded: "Why are you talking like this with this person? He wanted to help you, to offer his advice, and you ...")

The mere fact of such a critical remark already serves as a cause for irritation: that some all too proactive person has showed up and taken the opportunity, the situational advantage, to address others from the position of a critic: that this person was able to hurt/sting someone's pride and to impose his own view. And who has asked him to do so? Who has put him in the position of an arbitrator? By what right does he speak here?

_Delta Quadra is afraid of:
_- underestimation of their creative and possibilistic potential;
- any restrictions imposed on their possibilities and creative potential;
- any "undercuttings" that "clip the wings" of their creative plans;
- any demeaning criticisms of their unfinished and unpolished work;
- afraid of the incompetent, haphazard, chaotic influences that may be exerted by ambitious ignoramuses, illiterates, non-specialists, and self-appointment arbiters on their work;
- afraid of their stupid questions and primitive conceptions that involuntarily force them to lower and understate the level of their work, to adapt and fit it into another's narrow and miserable worldview; afraid of any comments that remind them that out there there's a huge number of ignoramuses who consider themselves in the right to bring all the creative potential of a person down to their own primitive level, and later, using words of other "authoritative critics", guilt and shame this person for the "primitive" and "crude" level of their work.

_Delta quadra is afraid:
_- of the contradictory statements, that drive their work and their creative search to a standstill;
- of stupidity, jealousy, and ignorance of random self-appointed critics who can, incidentally, with a single careless and tactless word or action, push them down from the height of their achievements and honors (simply because some enjoy being destructive).

Delta Quadra fears the destruction of all that they see as valuable, good, positive, wholesome and is afraid of people who destroy from feelings of envy and jealousy, out of their own inadequacy, or out of boredom, having nothing to do, "just because", "to have some fun in life".

The fear of these destructive influences, the fear of shattering of one's hopes and creative plans, awaits the creative person, who everywhere runs into the envy and the envious; the fear of the inability to realize one’s own creative potential, being surrounded by jealous and vengeful people, who self-assert and entertain themselves by the destroying other people's creative initiatives and plans; the fear of being thrown down from the heights of honors and attained creative goals - such fears constitute the most wide-spread phenomenon in Delta Quadra.

The destruction of hopes connected with the realization of ambitious creative goals, the fear of obstacles that arise along this way, the fear of limitations placed on the creative and possibilistic potential, in this essay we will conventionally call the COMPLEX OF CLIPPED WINGS.

*1. The high demands of Delta Quadra.

*Becoming a hero, or a professional and specialist of the highest class in Delta Quadra is very respectable. But what gathers even more respect is to go beyond the permissible possibilities and to become a visionary, a prophet, a psychic healer, a miracle worker, or a saint. The plank of standards and demands in Delta Quadra is constantly being raised higher and higher - what yesterday was in the realm of impossible, today is almost commonplace.

On the background of such ambitious demands, even the highest instances of heroism and professionalism begin to dim, while the achievements of other quadra seem almost laughable. In Alpha Quadra, Deltas are frankly bored: there it all starts and ends with conversation, while one can only dream of real success. Of Beta Quadra there's nothing to say: there everyone is trying to seize power, to make a career, instead of "rising above" and aiming for those frontiers that are higher than any worldly power. Gamma Quadra are generally boring people. What can one talk with them about? The only interests they have is work - home, work - home. And this is life?

Another matter is the fourth quadra. Here lies the real expansive field for creativity! The real freedom for imagination! Here, any person is either enlightened or genius! Here, even a simple bum is not a nobody, but a wandering philosopher, a treasure chest of wisdom, an abyss of talent. 

Here in Delta Quadra real life abounds! Here is the real society! Here is the light! 

It presents a difficulty for Delta types to live among representatives of other quadra - their demands and expectations are too high and hard to live up to. The hardest time they have in the orthogonal and opposite to them Beta Quadra, where on mere self-opinion and conceit one cannot get far. Neither will the Beta Quadra permit a person to depart to virtual reality - they will bring him down to the solid ground, push him out as the "weak link", lead him to a "monastery" as a "sacrifice". 

Neither it is always easy for the Delta Quadra to exist among their own: on the background of high, ambitious ideas, there arises high competition of projects and plans that are only enough to announce to assert oneself. One person voiced something, another made an announcement - and lo and behold, they started to respect each other for the next half an hour, further waiting for their words to become embodied into actions, into something concrete - waiting for that miracle that has to happen. (And if this miracle doesn’t occur, it is always possible to change the facts - to say that somewhere it has already happened - and someone has even witnessed it and was able to use its results: and thanked for the good advice and the miraculous method or remedy.) 

Like any other "objectivists” - pragmatists, Delta Quadra - are masters of bluffing, mystifying, and elevating their own value. The leaders of this quadra are the "declaring", "child-like" intuitive ethical types - who are protected by their snobbery, convinced of their rightness and of their higher destination, and certain that intentions can justify the means if only the intentions were good.

If the "mystificator" has not seen to his entourage – if it didn’t occur to him to gather sufficient protection, to surround himself by a mysterious and secret aura, if he hasn't thought out the execution and technology of his wonders – this means that it's time to push him out, to displace from the pedestal of a kind of "miracle worker", to ground him, to bring him down to earth where he'll be shown his real place. Let him work and dig the earth like all ordinary people if he is incapable of anything else. 

On the other hand, how does one ground him if he has imagined who knows what? – if he has acquired influential friends, if he gets broadcasted over TV to millions of people – how can he be stopped?

And a sharp word is for what? – Here, it will undercut his wings.

There are enough wits and sharp tongues in the fourth quadra. Here everyone is JUDICIOUS and has no trouble being glib-tongued, never at a loss for a word or response. And since these are "judicious" "aristocrats" "objectivists", Delta Quadra knows how to stand up for themselves by word and by deed: they know how to keep at a height, how to keep on dominating positions (at least situationally), how to defend these positions (even if for a brief moment) by the facts of their real (even if momentary and short-lived) situational victory over their contact.

If not by word, then by deed that the Delta Quadra (mostly, intuitive types) will win over their contacts or potential competition - by a deed, that to the detriment of their contact, in his name but without his consent, will put him in a humiliating position, from which he won’t soon recover, that will "frame" him on all counts, and, at the same time, add to the "weight", privileges, advantages, and rights of the one who has so cleverly set him up. (To do "a good deed" such that the recipient ends up in a hopelessly dependent position, and in addition to that, to receive benefit and use for oneself - of course, for this one needs to be refinedly tricky.) 

To get caught by hand at an embarrassing deed, Delta Quadra - especially the intuitive ethical types - dislikes very much. To feel their self-esteem strung and to be humiliated in the presence of other people can be very discomforting to them (especially when they were aiming for new heights). It’s painful to them to feel such "cuts" on their "wings", that pull them downward, helplessly and powerlessly sagging, forcing them to leave ingloriously the higher spheres and to give way to the pedestal for others.

Delta Quadra is very sensitive to the collapses of their hopes and ideas, their intellectual, spiritual, and creative plans. 

For those who fly too high, the downfall is painful. The fear of this downfall is a widespread manifestation of complex of "clipped wings". Attempts of developing protection against this fear by "falling in love" with one’s fall ("To lie in the sweat of vice and admiration for one’s own downfall ..."), to morally degrade yet still be above judgment and scornful valuations, subjectively insisting on one's own moral superiority - is one of the most common defenses from the quadral complex in Delta Quadra - even open sexual relations are not considered something reprehensible - for what could be wrong with love? (-Ne↑; +Fi↑).
_Delta Quadra does not tolerate:
_- When their right to spiritual, moral, professional, and creative self-improvement and self-realization is challenged;
- When their moral, spiritual, intellectual, and professional superiority is questioned and challenged.

For Delta Quadra, especially intuitive types, it could be painful to witness the intellectual, spiritual, moral and professional superiority of others - due to which he wishes to humiliate them, the more so the more this turns into real successes and advantages for them. Envy towards the success of others - is one of the most widespread manifestations of the Delta Quadra complex of "clipped wings": the fewer personal successes, the more ambitions and the more jealousy is aimed at the successes of another (the feeling of personal loses needs to be compensated for somehow). 
_Delta Quadra does not tolerate:
_- When their right to an all-sided and fullest implementation of their creative ideas, their possibilistic, intellectual and spiritual potential is being challenged;
- When someone is challenging their right to enjoy (even slightly) their successes, plans, and fantasies.
- When they are not allowed to be proud of them, to rejoice at ridding of the envy towards other people's success, to rejoice at the victory over their own pride.

Delta types can engage in creative self-realization, in attempts to find themselves, in self-development and perfection until very old age (if they are not obstructed). The motto of Delta Quadra is: maximum successes, opportunities, and prospects - to maximize the implementation of all that is possible and wanted. 
*
2. Spontaneous control and aspirations to dominate as a development of protective measures on the quadral complex of "clipped wings".

*Considering it to be debasing to themselves to become included in the process of fierce competition that suppresses business and creative activities of the participants, Delta Quadra first tries to exclude from their sphere of business and creative interaction all factors that could generate such competitive conditions. Therefore, in the process of spontaneous interaction with others, they establish relations of subordination, that would allow them to correct their actions and establish over him ethical (moral, spiritual, psychological) as well as professional and business control. 

In Delta Quadra, each considers himself or herself entitled to control and correct the behavior and actions of others. All of this is done in the framework of professional, business, or ethical initiatives, that Delta Quadra does not consider necessary to concede to anyone else. 

On the fact of actual domination and spontaneously folded relations of subordination **, in the process of interaction in Delta Quadra, each person becomes either the dominant (self-appointed and self-willed) - the controller, the mentor - a person free and independent of someone else's will, enabled and entitled to correct and control the actions and expression of others - or he becomes a dependent, the suppressed, the "controlled", made to obey the demands of "controller-mentor", to spontaneously "report" and "confess" in front of him (as well as others if the dominant commands it) at his first demand.

** Unlike the "aristocrats" "subjectivists" of Beta Quadra, Delta Quadra as "aristocrats - objectivists" do not need system hierarchical appointments to the dominant role. They themselves claim the rights to dominate, i.e. out of their own initiative and by the circumstances: whoever has kept up, takes the power; whoever was skillful enough managed to redistribute it within the system (his work group, team, family); those who can retain their positions within its framework. But even in this case Delta Quadra as an "objectivist" quadra does not consider itself obliged to obey any system relations, based on the basic principle of objectivism, "person above the system" ("individual rights above the rights of the system"), related to the predominance of objectivist logic of actions (Te) in both third and fourth quadra, and the displacement of aspect of system logic of relations (Ti) to a subordinate position. 

"Showing care" for the "controlled", Delta Quadra may at any time demand from him a report on anything. And won't rest until they receive a sincere and truthful answers to all the questions that interest them. They won't back down until they manage to impose their own conditions, opinions, and solutions onto the "controlled" concerning all aspects of his life, until they obtain a full report from him about all the events happening or planned in his life, until they learn of all that the "controlled" thinks and feels, of what is happening in his soul and of what he has in his mind. (This is called a demonstration of true personal sensitivity in Delta Quadra - true care for one's neighbor). 
As the result, a rather flexible and dynamic hierarchy forms, in which the dominants change quite often. The winner is always the one who at all times keeps the priority positions for himself or herself:

- The one who monitors the situation from the point of view of his or her personal, even if momentary and short-term, leadership or dominance;

- the one who biulds and controls any situation from the standpoint of his or her personal (even if self-assigned) privileges, rights, and benefits; who models all the factors and all the conditions affecting the situation in accordance to his own personal plans, intentions, priorities, and ambitions;

- the one who has the last word, opinion, or action, and who can impose it on the "controlled" as a kind of immutable absolute with which the other person needs to comply (often due to some previously achieved agreements, which are now "inconvenient" to reject);

- the one who always knows best what and how needs to be done, when and to whom one needs to speak and what to say, and who constantly teaches this to others, while now allowing to get taught himself;

- the one who always controls others but doesn't recognize any control over himself;

- the one who finds flaws and faults with others, while ignoring or not taking seriously the criticism in one's own address;

- the one who flexibly adapts to constantly changing conditions and circumstances, complying with the "spirit of the times", with current demands of encouraged ideologies;

- the one who can be conformist, who can frequently change up his views, who is able to carefully and flexibly integrate into the existing system of relations,

- the one who can simultaneously be humble and ambitious, who can be deliberately uninhibited in his actions and ostentatiously dependent on the conditions and agreements that permit re-addressing this real or imagined dependability to others;

- the one who, while calling others to reconcile, to yield, to comply, to extend favors, to go for other-wordly mutual concessions, himself refuses to obey, to submit, to yield: who falls into panic and becomes offended almost to tears when any concessions are asked of him;

- the one who, while displacing and suppressing others, at the same time remains "at a height", under any circumstances retaining the position of "moral and ethical superiority," remaining in public opinion a person who’s in all respects infallible - "the standard of morality", "the stronghold of ethics", "the locus of all virtues."

All of the above listed conditions make the "dominant" person in Delta Quadra develop a fairly complex and double-moded position within the system of relations, but in hierarchical Delta Quadra society such a position is fully possible, natural, and acceptable. And in many cases, it is necessary - otherwise, how can one take pride of one’s supposed humility, to suppress with one’s illusory moral and ethical superiority, and at the same time judge others for the sin of pride? 
*
3. Moral superiority as a development of protective measures against the complex of "clipped wings".

*The ability to incline others to make concessions while not conceding themselves - is one of the greatest victories of Delta Quadra. Slogans: "Think about others!", "Yield your rights to another!", "Give up your privileges for the benefit of others!" - turn out to be that very same measure that curbs the rights of others, allowing the Delta "controller-mentor" to act in full swing, to the maximum of his strengths and abilities, to the full extent of his potential, while he himself remains free from any possibilistic limitations. By controlling and subordinating others, he obeys no one himself - nothing binds and chains his own creative initiatives and plans, nothing hinders the growth of his ambitions and the creative flight of his imagination.

In Delta Quadra the skies are free and open for all (in theory!) - each person has the right to freedom of creative self-expression. Each has the right to endlessly cultivate his or her talents, to later realize them in grandiose projects that bring benefits to society, moving it far ahead. 

With such an abundance of "flights" of individual creativity, in lieu of of this (even if imaginary, conditional) encouragement towards active creation ("Create! Take off! But do not obstruct others!"), in "heaven" - in the realm of creative and business beginnings of Delta Quadra - space becomes just as overcrowded and tight as on the ground, in the mortal bustling world of Gamma Quadra and all previous quadrants. 

Therefore, in the "airspace" of bold creative explorations and ambitious darings of Delta Quadra, one should be particularly polite and careful so as to not cast down one's contact in a case of a collision, so as to not cause him irreparable damage by this - such are the rules! These rules are mentioned everywhere. Those who violate these rules are not taken into the team, but instead pushed out of projects and business, taught and re-educated at every step, ruthlessly "broken", and, after losing all hopes for their rehabilitation, passed around a mile away. 

Themselves Delta Quadra, in an effort to seize initiative and come out to a leading position, also go around these rules. Sometimes they aggressively react to the slightest resistance to their opinion, their will, wishes, action plan, and initiatives. (This is understandable and acceptable: their natural ("aristocratic") desire to dominate, to aggressively impose their opinions and will ("heterogeneity on trait of aggression") is what allows them to self-organize into hierarchies and establish vertical chains and links within the system.) 

Another option - is the assertion of moral superiority and domination through the accumulation of ethical benefits (+Fi ↑) - manifests itself in the pursuit of the superficial, illusory peace, due to which Delta Quadra itself, and especially "child-like" ethical types, often fall into the position of a victim, encountering deaf resistance and lack of understanding of their positive ethical motivations. 

Imposing on their contacts the "game of giveaway" and relying on reciprocity in yielding and making concessions (at least out of politeness), Delta Quadra is upset and disappointed when they are instead met with a boorish, user attitude to their generous and sincere offers of love, friendship, and mutual assistance ... Their dreams of mutually beneficial, pleasant, and relaxing interactions turn into dust - the world is, as it turns out, not ready for such pure and sublime relations. A feeling arises of condensing "crowdedness" and disarray, simultaneously - a sense of harsh and vicious struggle and confrontations, where all are pushing each other, pushing out, pushing away, casting down from dizzying heights, ruthlessly undercutting each other wings; refusing to understand each other even when explanations are given. A desire comes up to "punish", to reject all of this frustrating and disappointing reality, but this doesn't fit with the postulated ethical principles, among which modesty and forgiveness - are principal.

Although, later on, after the battle, one may "shake his fists", recall all the lost privileges and to try to restore them. One can conduct "educational work" with one's contact (especially if this is a close person or a permanent partner). Talk with him seriously, condemning his behavior and reminding where and in what he was wrong, to "teach him for the future". The one who is first to find a fault to pick - the first one to seize the initiative, the first to express his offense and disappointment, the first to capture the role of the "mentor" - will hold a "debriefing" of all the "take offs and flights", and will leave the last word to himself - he will become the "supervisor" and push himself into the role of a "dominant" in his current relationship. He will impose onto his contact the role of the "guilty", thereby pushing him to subordinate positions, and monitor his behavior at every opportunity, reminding him of his past (real or fictional) faults and guilt - "he didn't say the right thing", "didn't look the right way", "upset or offended a person by a defiant tone "... (the possibilities are endless here).

Further on, this still situational "dominant", will continue to struggle for the right to control the actions of his "ward". He will monitor his behavior, his current personal ties and relationships, reprimand, edify, and mentor, and, raising the demands, seek further concessions from him. Arbitrarily changing his system of evaluations and attitudes towards his "ward's" actions, the "dominant" will manipulate him, pushing him into an even more humiliating subordinate position. He put the "controlled" into a more dependent position, which subsequently will become more constant and fixed by established tradition, habit or ritual. The “subordinate” will be required, at a certain intervals, to report of his actions, hear out new criticisms, get new "instructions" and strictly comply with them, and then report on them again.

Any attempts to change anything in these relations that have folded up to date may be deeply disappointing and hurtful to the "mentor": it turns out he wasted his time in vain - his hopes to "re-educate" the person did not realize - his work did not bring any results. For each new disappointment and frustration, for the destruction of hopes and illusions and inflicted in connection with this offenses, the "controlled" will have to answer again: regardless of the outcome, the educational effect on him will be exerted with an even greater, many times multiplied force.

And every expenditure of effort needs to be compensated. Thus, the "controller" (expecting a recoupment of all "costs" incurred by him in the present and in the future) also becomes a victim of his educational project - a victim that very "hoax" into which he initially pulled the "controlled". It will be a good resolution of this situation if the "controlled" person, faced with real fruits of this labor, realizing himself a helpless and nonviable "zombie" - a puppet in foreign hands, a victim of other's ambitions and foreign evil will - does not repay his "controller" with all that is due, and thank him in full measure for all the "good" - for all the forced and irreversible concessions, for the inescapable humiliating position, for the series of omissions that have left no hope and no chances for the future, for his crippled by bondage and slavery past and present life, which essentially isn't a life at all.

The habitual conviction in his own correctness does not allow the "mentor" to admit his own mistakes. When faced with the actual evidence of his guilt, he, even if he plays the game of "being hurt", won’t deem himself to be "guilty". The false, polysemous pathos of Delta intuitive types and characteristic for them snobbery - is a common characteristic of Delta Quadra's complex of "clipped wings". And it often gets expressed as an effort to renounce and turn away from the realities of their existence, and soar in their own opinion of themselves, to an out-of-reach for others subjective idealism, in a bid to be above any objective criteria and evaluations, remaining inaccessible to being compared with others in their own closed off and self-contained world of their own inflated self-esteem.
*
4. Expansion of one's field of possibilities as a development of protective measures on the quadral complex of "clipped wings".

*The desire to create a situation that is conducive to conflict and violence, and to cultivate within it the role of a victim, becoming the recipient of sympathies of others - can also be seen as a manifestation of the complex of "clipped wings": the person wasn't allowed to feel free and uninhibited in a public place, his innocent caprices and pranks were cut short, he was upset, offended, disappointed, his desired entertainment was ruined - what is all this, if not a limitation of his personal freedom, his personal rights and possibilities (-Ne↑)?

And Delta Quadra loves "fooling around" - they are people, too, though closer to angels, preferring not to see or to have any imperfections.

Delta intuitive types especially like to get mischievous (it is no accident that, same as Alpha intuitives, they are called "child-like"). Through "harmless pranks" they push the boundaries of what is permissible to them and expand the realm of options and possibilities. By ignoring what's not permitted, it is possible to subtly expand the boundaries of what is permitted, of the normative behavior that "as a joke" - "just for fun" - getting merged and blurred in its boundaries with non-normative acts, can shock someone "a bit", offend them a little, or considerably disconcert and baffle them.

Especially when there is an experiment at stake (one that pushes the boundaries of what is permissable), any evil can be regarded as good. In any case, limits imposed on their private initiatives are a sensitive and painful topic for Delta Quadra: who likes getting caught by their hand, especially over something so minor as an innocent prank, a funny joke, a cruel hoax, a jeering parody or mockery - what could be more harmless?

In defense of the complex of "clipped wings" also works the popular in Delta Quadra slogan "We are born to turn fairy tales into reality", which constitutes a reference to the expansion of the realm of possibilities and the study of limits (and transcendent spheres) of possibilistic potential of human beings, which happens chiefly at the expense of others. (As a corollary of pragmatism, associated with predominance of aspects of logic of actions (+Te↑) and intuition of alternative potential possibilities (-Ni↑), and quadral traits of "aristocracy", "objectivism", and "judiciousness".)

Delta Quadra literary and cinematographic works provide telling illustrations of the interest in this subject. For example - a person working in the sphere of other-worldly possibilities, enthusiastically involved in fantastically bold experiments - is the theme of the famous works of Mikhail A. Bulgakov (LSE, Stirlitz) "Heart of a Dog" and "The Fatal Eggs".

Drawing a person into a competition, enticing him get involved "on a dare", captivating him by an extravagant idea, and then using him as a guinea pig in a dangerous experiment, here does not constitute a problem - if only there's a wish! Volunteering "Icaruses" who wish to fly up all the way to the sun in Delta Quadra are found soon enough (and if not, can search in the other quadra). Moreover, the "commander's order" and the "parental mandate" is given to them a tone that does not allow any objections. And how could it be otherwise? - If one takes risks, then risk big, if one expands the boundaries of permissible possibilities, then do so in full swing, on big scale, with a greater advantage over the others.

It is for this reason that Delta Quadra is so persistent with its plans that they do not see as possible to back down or deviate from them. Thus, they persistently impose them on the designated "realizers", pulling volunteering enthusiasts into a whirlpool of events, out which it is not possible to get out without incurring losses and damages (otherwise, what kind of an experiment would this be?). For this, the "volunteers" get thrown "into the orbit" of the creative and research explorations of Delta Quadra and retained there against their will (the experiment cannot end ahead of time!). After all, someone needs to take the risk. Someone or something needs to be sacrificed - especially when one wants to distinguish oneself, to become famous and well-acclaimed, to become a sought-after figure, to show oneself and demonstrate one's creative potential in something new and unknown but useful and interesting to the public. And in this the influence of the quadral complex of "clipped wings" can also be glimpsed, which prohibits Delta Quadra from abandoning their dreams, from turning away from their plans and goals, and pushes them ahead to realize themselves at any cost.

The checks for out-of-bounds abilities of a person - his beyond the limits endurance and capacity for work, his limitless compliance, humility and kindness, an attempt to transform and turn a wretched primitive being into a highly spiritual being - are very prestigious and popular in Delta Quadra. (Especially if one is allowed to achieve outstanding results: who does not want to feel himself a miracle worker, a magician, a Pygmalion?)

One problem arises here: this search for new wonders sometimes corrupts the potential "miracle worker", especially if his ambition has no limit, his conscience is lacking, and his moral foundations are not too strong.

In this way, for example, in an effort to show herself as an outstanding folk healer, one sweet lady of type IEE, Huxley, a physician's assistant with extensive work experience, experimented with the healing properties of raw potatoes on her children and grandchildren, insisting on them being a universal alternative to all existing medicines. Using raw potatoes as a supposed effective remedy for healing wounds, she forbade her children to treat their cuts and wounds with a disinfectant (a solution of alcohol or iodine) and instead made them hold a tampon filled with grated, raw potatoes to their cuts. Many times she has tried this household "curative" remedy, and the result was always the same: an abscess would start, the child suffered, she urged him to be patient and wait a little longer: "The pain will soon pass and you will feel good!". Only when the inflammation was rampant and the children developed a fever, would she send them to a clinic and allow them to get treated there. (Feverish and sick, they had to sit in reception, wait in line for their turn, then explain themselves before the doctors.) Over the years, she ran such experiments alternately on her children and grandchildren, who lived under the same roof with her for a long time, who were under her constant influence, under her watchful medical supervision, fully trusting and obeying her in all, despite the fact that her tips each time brought them to trouble. Ignoring the real, the actual results of this "therapy", she cheerfully reported about the alleged successes to her friends, telling them about the miraculous properties of the raw potato, and urged them to practice this method, referring to the fact that "for her grandson these potato lotions helped". Expanding her circle friends, she announced and asserted herself as a successful folk medicine healer, and continued to use the people in her household as a reserve for new experiments.

In an effort to become famous and acclaimed, Delta Quadra types can go very far. The "side costs" of their "research work" meanwhile aren't much taken into account - they quietly drain the bounds of patience of their "subjects", but then conclude: "Yes, in principle, a person is capable of much!" And from here it's possible to bring the game to a new level and, to pull the person into a new "hoax", to make him agree to taking even greater risks and making greater expenditures and sacrifices - after all, it is interesting to know the limits of his possibilities!

But later, how pleasant it is to talk about one's successes with one's friends! How nice and how rewarding it is to boast of them!

And what horizons open up! One can make new, useful connections, acquire beneficial acquaintances, expand the one's circle of friends and supporters. One can find new "guinea pigs" to involve them in new experiments and new competitions, egging them on to participate. Excite and stimulate them by demonstrations of own success and aspirations. One can also advantageously use the results of one's experiments for future developments and plans. For example, it may be opportune to bluff a little and tell of them to one's new, influential friends, advertising and promoting oneself to them as a physician, spiritual mentor, counselor, coach, healer, manager or leader …

And from there on - the revenues are already pouring in, and the bright future (at least in the form of personal, material well-being) draws closer by two or three steps. And one can cheerfully report of their achievements, trumpet them at every step, boundlessly raising one's rates and elevating one's worth. And no one will dare to "clip the wings" of such a successful and influential person - no one dares to contradict him, to challenge his opinion, expose him as a layman, to push him out of the next project, to oust him from his "starry sky". From all this he is now exempted and protected by his influence, authority, and growing popularity - a powerful defensive measures on the quadral complex of "clipped wings".
*
5. Demonstration of one's successes on a "vanity fair" as a development of protective measures on quadral complex of "clipped wings".

*To go around unnoticed, to be inconspicuous - is not the best way to realize oneself in Delta Quadra.

In light of the established situation of intense competition of business and possibilistic initiatives (+Te↑, -Ne↑), each person here wants to demonstrate their creative individuality in the most brilliant and memorable ways. Each hurries to express himself in the most unconventional and original manner, to get into the center of public attention, devising opportunities to demonstrate their individual abilities and talents.

A minute of fame in Delta Quadra - is very valuable! But its price is often not taken into account. The main thing - is that the success or achievement doesn't go unnoticed and unappreciated, that the talent does not get buried into the ground. Thus everything that is more or less significant (or worthwhile) here is paraded and shown. "To get into the display window", to become a celebrity, a model of success - what could be more prestigious?

To win over recognition and popularity in society, to consolidate one's influence in artistic and political scene, to hold it for as long as possible, to learn how to by word and by deed influence the hearts, souls, and minds of humanity, directing it to a happy bright future - constitute the most prestigious goals and objectives of Delta Quadra.

High self-esteem, weight and importance of personal views and convictions - all of these qualities are necessary to sail on the crest wave of fame, to be at sufficiently high level in the shared stream of ambitious aspirations in the field of creative activity of Delta Quadra. Due to this, each member of the Delta Quadra tries to present him/herself on the general background in the most advantageous way, to impart a winning impression and create the best recommendation for oneself, to appear as the person who can be relied upon in difficult times, someone who can be trusted, who can be "placed bets on", counting for an easy and quick success.

The excitement around success often leads to the fact that many undertakings in Delta Quadra begin to assume the form of "big marathons" or "prestigious horse races" - a "prestigious auction" on a "vanity fair" in which each of the participants, regardless of personal successes and achievements, presents himself as a sort of a "valuable lot," evaluates other people around him from the standpoint of personal superiority, viewing them in the reflection of his or her own successes and excellence.

The competition of ambitions and aspirations - is a usual phenomenon at this "vanity fair". Pomposity, snobbery - here are the top selling features and common qualities. Prestige - is the universal measure of all values.

Prestigious marriage, prestigious job, prestigious circle of acquaintances - this is what helps here to elevate one's own value and feel as a part of the world of few select. The main thing - is to not allow one's wings to get clipped, to not lose faith in one's own abilities and opportunities. To set a goal - even if shaky and ephemeral - and follow it as one's guiding star, striving towards new horizons of success.

Once a person has flown up high, he becomes unapproachable. The more successes and achievements, the greater the confidence in oneself - the stronger is the feeling of being protected. Protected mainfly on the quadral complex: now try to prune the wings for him who soars so high! He himself can "prune" anyone - suppress by own aplomb and authority.

Here lies one problem - the idols get changed too often on this "vanity fair". Into the "open doors" of aristocratic society of Delta Quadra - a society of fickle and interchanging tastes and interests - new trends and new "celebrities" are constantly breaking in and pushing out their predecessors - those who have already "played their number" on the stage and are now made to leave this joyful world and return to their former gray, joyless workdays.

To return from this mirror-crystal world of illusory contrived reality to the harsh mortal world of the actual existence - is same as falling from the sky to the ground - same pain after the fall, same shock of hurt and frustration, same coming sober and waking up from an enchanted dream. The reluctance to descend down to harsh and crude reality, the desire "to remain above this", to soar up high, to rise "above it all", to "take off" and make up for what was lost at any cost, encourages members of Delta Quadra to return again and again to the previous field of opportunity, back to the society of "open doors", to their former fans and supporters, counting on their renewed interest and support.

In a society of equal opportunities (in a socialist society), where all levels of aspirations were averaged out, each attempted to realize himself in an acceptable and conforming way, trying not to offend others. Due to which, the behavior of the "vanity fair" carried an introverted character (dominance of TIM SLI, Gabin) - each played a role of a kind of "treasure chest full of surprises" - presented oneself as a person mysterious and unpredictable - remained "a mystery" in oneself and for oneself.

In a society of humble intellectuals of 1960s, a society of physicists - lyricists, individuals who attempted to win recognition within this circle, qualities of ambitiousness and unpredictability were suppressed and considered to be in bad taste. Insead, rich in meaning deep submersion into one's own spiritual world was the valued currency in this "vanity fair" of intellectual elites - due to which all of its representatives resembled a collection of ancient Egyptian artifacts, who could trace their origins all the way to the Great Sphinx. A mysterious look, looking into infinity, a polysemous enigmatic smile, detachment and insularity in their own world far away from the worldly life, made them resemble this ancient figure. During gatherings, each of them either "mysteriously" kept silent, or talked about something of his own, getting more and more pulled into the transcendent world of his dreams and distant from realization creative plans and interests - a world from which no one will displace them or prune their wings in flight.

Memorable episodes of "vanity fair" of this type could be seen in movies of the Soviet cinema. For example, in a film (about the 60s youth) "July Rain", directed by Marlen Khutsiyev, a group of young people get together and each asserts himself in his own individual way trying to make a favorable impression of himself. Each talks of his interests and hobbies. One - solves crossword puzzles, another - tests new acquaintances on psychological tests. One - tries to show off his erudition, some - discuss problems of production and talk on abstract themes. At the same time no one is really listening to anyone else, each is looking somewhere into the distance, into the open space with a detached and bored look. The feeling of complete estrangement - is the only thing that unites them all. The impression is that they are already quite tired of each other ...

The desire to escape into another world, into a different reality (-Si↑), into the realm of alternative potentialities (-Ni↑) and unclaimed creative initiatives - is a characteristic manifestation of Delta quadral complex of "clipped wings": the wise "bird - Phoenix" has not yet been reborn from the ashes, has not yet resurrected for a new life, or it's still deep in slumber, saving and preserving its creative potential - the most important thing!

A striking example of such "vanity fair" is given by director Kira Muratova (IEE, Huxley) in her film "Passions" (a 1994 film about creative youth in the age of stagnation): all of the characters are consumed by themselves and meet, talk, and mingle only to talk about themselves, their passions and hobbies. Each tries to make their monologue interesting, each demonstrates in-depth erudition in their field of interest. Here, again, no one is listening, no one sees or notices anyone else. All make an impression of being lunatics, who are looking somewhere distantly, into the void, with unseeing eyes and talking incessantly about oneself and only about what is interesting to them.

The lifestyle aimed at the preservation of creative potential - creation of a kind of "greenhouse for talent" that are left to mature in a conductive, comfortable, household environment in anticipation of better times - is a characteristic mark of Delta quadral complex of "clipped wings". Often it takes the form of organization of family pastimes that include a demonstration of the fruits of talents and creativity at a small local family "vanity fair". (An example of how other quadra relate to this is presented in the famous movie "A Day on a Train". The protagonist of this movie, Valentin Grafta, type ILI Balzac, after interacting for several hours with his former college friends (Delta types), evaluating their achievements on personal, professional, and social fronts, watching through all of their "demonstrative performances" of family amateur creations, feeling sated with their stories about their success, involvements, inventions, and achievements, begins to feel himself next to them as an incompetent and hopeless loser, explodes with irritation, and breaks off all the ties with them.

- What is wrong with the traditional family household concerts that were popular in not so distant times? - the reader may ask - What about home clubs of prose and song writers, that have produced for the world some of the greatest bards, authors, and performers? And domestic discussions, debates, evening literature readings, home clubs "by interests"? ..

- All of this would be great if it weren't for the complexes (quadral and individual), if it wasn't for the tension, that inevitably arises between the audience and the performers, even if the performers are very professional and good. What, for example, is the value of the tradition of preparing the "next young generation", in which the children become hostage to their parents' ambitions and victims of their snobbery? A child against his will, despite his requests, tears, entreaties, is forcibly taught music specifically to this purpose. He or she gets traited for the purpose of situations of domestic concerts, hearing: "Imagine you'll grow up and go to a social gathering. There others will remind you that you have studied in a music school. You will be asked to play something on the piano. And you won't be able to - and will be in a shameful and awkward position. So, to avoid this, go and study music!" The parents themselves are actually setting higher and more ambitious targets, but for the child they present an everyday, minor yet ambitious goal: at the median level it's sufficient to come forward, to play, to perform, to attract attention to oneself, and this is already enough to stand out among others. 

The child initially actively opposes, objects, and argues with the parents, promises not to tell anyone that he has attended a music school. Then submits and for a few years continues to practice, gains experience, performs at private family concerts and local school performances. Then learns how to play the guitar - just in case, if the guests don't have a piano. Then, having prepared himself a repertoire, pays visits only with the guitar - just in case, if he's asked to play and sing a song at a gathering. Then it becomes habitual for him to play and sing upon request at every evening meetup, giving free concerts on demand, on the principle "what would you like to hear, sir?", as if he's trying to earn his presence at the party. As then for sure he ends up in a humiliating position, that stems - most importantly - from that very same program which was imposed on him in early childhood, when he was taught demonstrate his abilities and talents at family meetings and visitations.

What is this if not the preparation of a valuable "bid lot" for the "vanity fair"?
*
6. The position of the "treasure hunter" or "talent for finding talent" as a development of protective measures on the complex of "clipped wings".

*Representatives of other quadra are sometimes disconcerted by seemingly unjustified (as they think) enthusiasm of Delta Quadra at first meetings and acquaintance. They feel confused by the interest levels displayed towards hobbies, talents, and abilities of every new acquaintance. Simultaneously, they get offended by the quick loss of interest in a recent object of their attention, if his hobbies are uncovered to be trivial and his talents - modest. The frequent change of "idols" in Delta Quadra, their frequent switching from one object to another (sometimes much less interesting) is irritating to other quadra. What irritates are the drops in quality standards in the assessments of talents and interests of each new "favorite of the day", unjustified trust for his self-promotion, indiscriminate treatment of his abilities, overestimation of his creative potential. (A person slapped some paint onto two or three canvases, and they are already intoxicated with enthusiasm: "Look - he is a true artist!"). Irritating are the contradictions in the behavior of these "treasure hunters", their "blindness" and indifference to the real successes of their loved ones who are meanwhile in need of their help and support.

Irritating is their desire to deprive their "close ones" (relatives, friends, acquaintances) for the benefit of "outsiders". One of their loved ones may be working hard, performing all the wonders of self-sacrifice, trying to please them and their "infinitely demanding taste" (especially when they are constantly raising the bar of requirements). While some random stranger appears on their horizon, declares himself a great author or artist, and completely takes over their attention, making them speak of him in most glowing and enthusiastic terms and recommend him to their circle of friends, which they immediately rush to do, while being generous with praises and compliments. It comes to the fact that every new acquaintance gets questioned on the topic of his hobbies and interests. As soon as he appears on the doorstep, the first question asked (right in his presence): "How is this person interesting?" - heaven forbid to overlook a new talent!

The leader in this type of collecting effort - is IEE, Huxley. Leading upfront, he is not held answerable for the quality of his "exhibits". If the public is disappointed - no problem! - next time there will someone or something more interesting. (And for the collector of the "artifacts" this creates a reason to again remind the audience about himself, to show himself as a discoverer of new talent - and, if there is a wish, even out of mediocrity one can create an interesting person, if only there was something there to work with. With the wish even a glass shard can be presented as a diamond, if only there were willing buyers!)

The collections the first harvests of independent amateur creative work also go to the IEE. And how is it possible not to boast: "These poems were composed by my friend!", "This landscape was painted by my good friend!" A further works the principle, "Tell me who your friends are, and ..."

To become viewed and known as a friend of the talented people, to keep informed of the unraveling and development of their talents - what could be better for a person who dreams of expanding into new creative horizons and reaching new creative heights? And who wouldn't wish to rise on the wings of glory of his "wards" to these new heights and keep there longer than anyone else?

The idea of ​​constant self-development and self-improvement of each, even mediocre in his talents, individual, brings positive aspirations of Delta Quadra closer to the fantastic projects of Alpha Quadra, making them feasible at the new turn of evolutionary spiral.

(As an example, finding a reflection in the Soviet Union, adopted in the first post-revolutionary years, utopian ideas of Thomas More (LII, Robespierre) of a certain highly spiritual society of total creative self-development and perfection, in which each individual, after a daily period of unskilled, brute, physical work, has the right to engage in intensely intelligent, spiritual, and creative work: writing poetry, composing music, playing the harp, and so on - it was presented as such: first stand nine hours at the factory machine and meet the production norms, then come home, take the harp into one's hands, and start composing songs of own authorship - how could it get any better than this!

By this idea the Soviet people could brighten up their lives and their dull existence by getting involved in amateur art groups, which in itself was also very good, although it did signal of a certain kind of spiritual and intellectual "hibernation", allowing them to make amends with the monstrous reality of the world and view it through "rose-colored glasses."
*
7. "Life in pink light" as development of protective measures on complex of "clipped wings".

*The regret left behind by lost hopes and shattered illusions, the dissatisfaction with the surrounding world, the unwillingness to accept it with its rough and brutal realities, the fears and concerns of one's inability to change the world for the better, become the "other side of the coin" - the negative side effect of the dominating in Delta Quadra aspects (+Te +Fi -Ne -Si) - and create the preconditions for double-standard approach to life. They form the ideological concepts that allow a person to leave this harsh reality for an alternative transcendental world (dominant traits of "aristocracy" and "judiciousness") and simultaneously keep the person in the real world by fear of getting squeezed out due to objective reasons (dominant feature of "objectivism"). These factors create tendencies to allow Delta Quadra (intuitives) to influence the conditions of formation of relationships in the world, in order to ultimately improve them, to bring to a high level of purity and beauty, by means of which it is proposed to bring together the real world with the world of the desired (and imaginary) and make it welcoming and comfortable for the people of finest spiritual nature.

Failure to reach this goal by simple and accessible means in the foreseeable short periods of time leads ethical intuitive ("child-like") types of Delta Quadra into despair Ethics, forcing them to resort to searches for new alternatives (often illusory) conditions of existence, in which (in their opinion) the real world won't be much different from the imagined.

The desire to select for those conditions under which one can safely indulge in dreams, without thinking about the very real threat of displacement in the world - is also a manifestation of the complex of "clipped wings". (After all is incredibly painful to fall out of an imaginary reality in real one! Who wants to feel like a bird that has been shot down in flight?)

The desire to protect oneself from disappointment, the desire to escape from the harsh reality, the need to dream of potentialities and soar towards them on soap bubbles in an effort to replace the real reality with the imagined one, creates the phenomenon of subjective idealism of Delta ethical intuitive types, EII Dostoyevsky and IEE Huxley, that, however, runs counter to their quadral trait of "objectivism". In an effort to reconcile this contradiction, Delta Quadra (primarily ethical types) form a two-moded attitude to the objective reality - they set up and organize for themselves and for others a "life in a pink light". (For themselves - voluntarily, for others - by suggestion or imposition.)

This vision is realized in a very simple and unsophisticated way: all that is negative gets placed outside the brackets, negative phenomena (or even stories about them) get excluded from the scope of human communication, in hopes and calculation that positive traditions, observed as a ritual and instilled into the framework of law, will, at some point, completely replace the negative phenomena (and related vices), of which people will simply forget. Negative phenomena will disappear, leave with the past (like an atavism) and the reality will become no different from the desired virtual one. And then, one would no longer need to wear the rose-colored glasses - the world will become more kind and supportive, and the negative will simply find no place in it. Until then, it is necessary simply to reject and turn it down - to not talk about it, to not mention it, to not be interested in it, and organize social interactions and relationships in a way that excludes the negative from the very start, as a phenomenon that in itself is very dangerous.

How, for example, one can build relationships that exclude such vices as greed and envy? - It's very simple!

In Canada, where the integral type is TIM EII, Dostoevsky, delicate attitudes are shown everywhere (people are exceptionally friendly, tactful, and sensitive). But this doesn't happen without its excesses. Especially sensitive attitude here is shown towards those who are most touchy and easily offended. Offense on the grounds of jealousy is taken into account in the first place. For this reason, it is customary here to organize friendly or corporate parties with proportionate distribution of treats ("a party in the style of EII"). It is believed that this method ensures sensitive and humane attitude that excludes envy and resentment over the fact that someone ate more while someone else got a smaller portion. From this comes the rule that you cannot bring your own food - this breaks down the quantitative balance of treats, and the hostess would be offended thinking that her culinary talents were underestimated. When a party is organized as a potluck or from contributions of the attendees, everything is thought through to the fine detail. The number of guests is calculated, as well as the number of servings, and the purchases are assigned according to this calculation, so that each person spends about the same amount of money. (So that no one is offended or financially strained). Corporate parties don't even need to be mentioned - everything is strictly calculated and distributed to those attending. Refreshments can be most modest. If needed, the party can do with one slice of pizza and one can of Coke per each person attending, if only no one is hurt or dissatisfied.

And it is not that important, that under such circumstances a corporate party is more like a holiday celebration in an orphanage. (No one notices this. They are already used to it.) The main thing - is that everything was done in fairness and harmony in human relations was achieved. The behavior of the guests at the party is strictly controlled. And how could it be otherwise? - One omission and the grievances and accusations start: "Everyone was supposed to take two slices of pizza, but someone took four, and now another guest didn't get any."

To avoid this, - to avoid even the possibility of such thing happening, a new method was developed for corporate parties (again, in the style of EII), under which each employee before the event is issued a number of multi-colored tickets. With these tickets, he goes to the "food dispensary" (to call things their names) and on each ticket gets the proper portions of food. It prohibited to exchange or pass on tickets, so that no one sees someone else getting an extra portion and feeling cheated himself.

Such is the system. Terribly primitive and in itself very flawed, despite the best efforts of the organizers to make it extremely ethical. The backfiring (corrupting) result is achieved due to the fact that such organization works to provide moral support to jealous and envious people, creating the most favorable and sparing conditions for them. (It doesn't prick their eyes with an extra piece in someone else's mouth - most important here! The effect is, however, that the vice of envy in these conditions is not overcome - on the contrary, benign conditions are created for it.)

This system is in principle unethical, not only because it involved coercion against the person (what kind of holiday is it when every piece is counted!), but also because the ethical issues here are "resolved" (figuratively speaking) by means of logical manipulation. The aspect of ethics of relations of EII Dostoevsky (+Fi/-Ne) that extends good treatment for all, here gets replaced by the aspect of logic of relations, of fair distribution of LII Robespierre (-Ti /+Ne), giving it a dominant position, forcing it to appease the situation and work here instead. With such substitution of ethical aspect for logical one, every person feels themselves under pressure (in forcibly imposed on them conditions) and under the supervision - and becomes aware that he or she isn't trusted, which is humiliating in itself.

As a result, in the depths of their souls, everyone gets offended by mistrust and by large don't feel themselves on a holiday. It's a long way to go towards harmony in relations under such circumstances. What kind of harmony is it if everyone is under surveillance! This means that this method doesn't solve ethical problems. Or it does solve them, but only in the "alleged", imaginary, subjective, artificial notions of the organizers, who believe that they are doing the right thing: "people need to be re-educated". And then the question arises: how much more time will it take to re-educate them? When can one start to trust them?

After all, at one point someone will have to loosen control and take off their rose-colored glasses - and what will we see then?

If one's own personal strength is not enough to overcome envy, greed, and mistrust towards others, then what about the prerogatives of the evolutionary ethics of relations (+Fi) - of which moral self-improvement or moral achievement can be talked about? If a person is spared from the responsibility of having to answer for his actions before himself, then his own inner moral framework never gets formed: he invests no efforts into building his own moral codex and his own moral improvement and instead relies on external ethical dictates to lean on them. And if conditions are created that eliminate the need to struggle with one's own flaws and temptations, then there are no positive developments over them - strong conscience, love of one's neighbor, sense of responsibility, sense of duty and loyalty towards friends, none of these are "activated" or in demand here, and over time these ethical notions may completely atrophy under such conditions.

It turns out, we're not going in the right direction by increasing emphasis on involutionary logic of relations (-Ti) instead of evolutionary ethics of relations (+Fi). (Which can sleep soundly: its bright future is still very far.) Judging by the tenderness and refinement that get attributed to its more pure and ideal forms, it is only in demand among angel-like people. Until then, it can peacefully rest, cushioned on all sides with cotton wool, in anticipation of better times that will never come if the hearts and souls of the people are not made to work (on the aspect of ethics of relations) - if a person is not encouraged to overcome his own temptations and resolve them by his own strength and means.

And another question arises: if it is so difficult to organize faultless (excluding psychological discomfort) ethical attitudes within such modest scopes such as a friendly or a corporate party, then what to speak of ethical control over the global evolutionary processes and transformations, which is the prerogative of the evolutionary (strategic , large-scale) ethics of relations? And where will these global transformations and ethical processes appear from (many of which are spontaneous and uncontrollable), if even minimal strain, minimal hardening of one's soulful and spiritual forces are avoided here in order not to complicate life for oneself or for others?

In such circumstances, we can't even talk about fighting and eradicating negative phenomena. It is simpler to forget about them, to close one's eyes and not remind oneself or others about them - which is what the defenders of "healthy lifestyle in pink light" prefer to do, instead imposing a great number of prohibitions and restrictions on the thoughts, feelings, words, and deeds of others.

Of personal shortcomings it is not allowed to speak here. (This they don't prohibit to themselves, but to others - those who, in their opinion, have gone beyond the limits of criticism.) And this is also a sign of quadral complex of "clipped wings": why disappoint a person by describing his negative personality traits? Let him think that he lives among the angels. Let him think only good thoughts about people. Because if he finds out about their shortcomings, he may lose faith in them. Or can use their shortcomings for his own selfish purposes, becoming the way that is so undesirable to see him. Thus, it's best to allow him to be deceived and deluded, to look at world through rose-colored glasses - and to even actively to impose such view of life rather than to allow him to become disappointed with everything and plunge down like a stone into the abyss of vices and passions, actualizing the most grim, shadow side of his soul.

Offended by the whole world, disappointed in friends and partners, Delta intuitive type can himself "fold his wings" and spiral down into the abyss of despair. But he won't blame himself for this, but society that has disappointed him and the world that did not live up to his expectations.
*
8. "Saving lies" as development of protective measures on complex of "clipped wings".

*Lies for saving illusions, hopes, wishful thinking, creative and life plans - is a widespread phenomenon in Delta Quadra (mainly among the Delta intuitive types), ​​a manifestation of the complex of "clipped wings", development of protective measures for it, and also a derivative of the program of achieving full happiness by means of "life with rose-colored glasses". This comes from that very same fear of disappointment in the realities of the everyday world, that is combined with the fear of getting pushed out of cozy and comfortable existence in an idealistic microcosm into the ruthlessly brutal world of harsh surrounding reality.

One has to only embellish one's reality with impressive fictional events, bringing the actual towards the desired, and adding to a personal conviction in one's correctness, motivating these actions by good intentions, that the intolerably gray and humdrum reality will begin to sparkle with bright colors and new bright future prospects. Imaginary reality will organically merge with the real one, and fruits of the play of imagination will become the fruits of artistic creation - and there's nothing wrong with this. The person who by virtue of inexperience or naivete won't distinguish the real from the imaginary will be at "fault" himself for his mistake - he will become a victim of his own or another's deception. In any case, the "creator" of the "image" won't consider himself to be "guilty". His job - is to push the boundaries of the reality in order to amend it with another. And if, to be successful in this, one has to distort facts, either darken or lighten one's prognoses, toss up the long-term plans, this is also (in his opinion) "not wrong", especially if it will help a person achieve a lot in life, to choose his path, to believe in himself and in his own strengths. The "creator" is not worried by the fact that a lie is still a lie - with the help of his interpretation it turns into a convenient tool for modeling a new and better reality, it becomes an extensive mean of psychological manipulation, which will become the more justified by good intentions the more opportunities they will open in the framework of this new "imaginary" reality, needed by him to achieve personal plans and goals.

An example:

A young woman of type IEE, Huxley, a nurse by profession, has gotten divorced with her once beloved husband of type SLE, Zhukov - a simple, kind man without bad habits, but psychologically incompatible with her and "not fitting to the court" - coming from an "humble family" of open market traders, a man "gray" and "ordinary", without high and noble aspirations, and lofty goals (which he "demonstrated" when he dropped out of institute and went to work at the market so that he could provide for his family). All of these circumstances (including adverse intertype relations) served as a reason for her to soon divorce him, to sign him out of the apartment, evict him, and deprive him of parental rights, erasing him from her life and memory. The child was adopted by her second husband of type LSI Maxim. This second marriage, though it was prestigious, was also short (luckily for all). The child (IEI, Esenin) got a little older and started asking about his father, but was unable to obtain reliable information: much of family history remained mysterious and incomprehensible for him. To assuage him, his mother "wrote" a legend about a tester pilot who died in training flights. After high school, the boy decided to follow in the footsteps of his hero father, but he didn't dare apply to flight school and instead enrolled in military engineering department, graduated with honors, had a distinguished military career, started his own family and had children. He was promoted to lieutenant colonel when one of his distant relatives opened his eyes to the family secret - told him that his father is alive and well, and lives nearby, in the same town, and works at the nearest market in a shoe repair shop. The son was stunned by these news. He never forgave his mother.

*9. Games people play in an effort to ensure their protection on quadral complex of "clipped wings".

*9/1. "The game of sand cakes" (by Eric Berne) - the underlying motivation is the desire to humiliate another person for the purposes of self-assertion - to rise yourself by pointing out his alleged "debaseness".

There are many variations to this: it is possible to make him "stoop low" by requests or orders imposing an unpleasant errand. One can force another person to perform dirty or humiliating work, or make him commit an embarrassing or socially disgraceful action. And all this is done so that afterwards one can exalt oneself through his humiliation - so that later, when the fact of his degradation is made obvious to tell him, to tell him: "Ugh, how low you have fallen!" - exactly when he's almost digging the ground with his nose, actualizing the whims and caprices at request or order of the one who then humiliates him, contemptuously disparaging him for it. **

** The name itself "Game of sand cakes" Eric Berne - American psychiatrist and psychoanalyst - has taken from the novel of Charles Dickens "Great Expectations", citing as an example an episode in which a willful, capricious girl asks a boy to make for her cakes out of sand, and then proceeds to humiliate him, saying: "Ew, at how your hands are dirty! And yourself - you are fully dirty!". Eric Berne provides a psychological analysis of this episode in his book "Games that people place. The psychology of human relationships" (1966).

In the story above, "sand cakes" was the game that was played the first husband by the ambitious nurse of type IEE Huxley - the one who divorced him because he dropped out of institute and went to work in the market to financially provide for his family and meet (in the first place) her own material needs. As soon as her husband solved this problem for her, she immediately accused him of giving too little attention to the family. When he began giving more attention to the family, studying working at the same time, she faulted him in getting poor grades. When he filed the documents with the institute to leave it, she faulted him that he isn't developing spiritually and intellectually. When he got annoyed by all this and lost hopes of dissuading her, she condemned him for his hot uncontrollable temper and shamed him by his "marketplace family", that he eventually rejoined.

The desire to gain superiority at any cost, capturing psychologically advantageous positions, a convenient for oneself field of possibilities, and a convenient system of values and priorities;
the desire to rise above the contact by any means available, using for this the most primitive and embarrassingly naive methods;
the striving to humiliate or lower him in order to not get humiliated and lower yourself;
the wish to take him "on a dare" and draw him into a dangerous, grueling competition in order to then humiliate him from the position of moral and social superiority;
haughty arrogance - is an ancient as the world itself "hoax", which allows one to raise the level of requirements and expand the field of personal dominance by boundless psychological terror.

- all this is a very common form of psychological defense on quadral complex of "clipped wings" that often takes a "seemingly harmless" childishly naive, but very cunning and mean (and deeply frustrating) hypocritical game of "sand cakes".

9/2. "The game of the fox and the grapes" (by Eric Berne).
The desire to cool someone else's creative enthusiasm, to "drop them through the floor" with a critical remark - is a widely applied counter-measure of suppressing a counter creative initiatives in Delta Quadra where competition of projects and ideas is extremely high. In connection with this, the situation becomes rather strange: on the one hand, all are admiring each other, on the other - criticizing and biting into each other. The winner is the one who receives criticism and compliments indifferently, keeps fans at a distance, and does not give in to the influence of self-willed "mentors".

What helps him in this is the "Game of the fox and the grapes" - a characteristic position of a person who is undemanding towards himself, who doesn't risk his optimum to reach the peak. As a form of psychological defense on complex of "clipped wings" it appears as:

- an effort to live according to the optimum of one's strength and capabilities, not blocking for oneself the prospects of social and professional development;
- an effort to achieve desired goals by feasible means and at a moderate pace, not allowing anyone to take one "on a dare", to draw one into risky competitions or races, which is fraught with losses of all accumulated benefits, developments, resources, and achievements - the position of "slow steady wins the race";
- a desire to maintain a high levels self-esteem, attributing to oneself imaginary achievements.

But in its basic forms "the game of fox and grapes" comes down to the desire to live in a world of one's own illusions and self-deceptions, convincing everyone (oneself included) of the modesty of one's intentions - that "I could have achieve much more if I wanted to, but I do not wish it because ...
... "I don't like racing with someone in the general crowd",
... "I don't like externally imposed conditions to my life, standards, expectations, goals, plans",
... "I don't like to depend on the excitement of fans and opinions of critics", etc.

The position of "cut your own wings to get clipped by others" is one of the variations of "the game of fox and the grapes" that is widespread in "aristocratic" Delta Quadra, where in order to attain superiority sometimes it is enough to play the role of a person who is satisfied in full with his own successes, but extremely demanding of others. (Up to not allowing them to get a word in - interrupting, pulling back, cutting them down at every step, constantly distorting the meaning of their words, and finding faults with their meaning and with the manner of their statements.)

Being demanding towards others in Delta Quadra sometimes takes a convenient form of "benevolent mentoring" motivated by limited possibilities of the "mentor", who, for real or imagined reasons, does not want to demand the desired from himself, but asks this from others "from best intentions", striving to develop their creative potential with the most effective and efficient methods and direct it at ambitious goals (for everyone's benefit and enjoyment). It is assumed that with their rapid growth of their success his "mentees" must compensate and justify his own very modest achievements. At the same time, it is imperative for this "mentor" under all conditions to stay in his own "moderate" position - not to demand more from self and remain himself.

The main reason for such moderate position lies in the awareness of the ordinariness of one's own abilities and achievements, and in realization that with such weak and humble support one should not enter contests and "step forward" without a reason, but also don't let others "lower him lower than the floor" and step under criticisms (right and wrong, spontaneous or pre-planned): "Let everything go as it goes, be what will be - we don't wish for that which belongs to others, won't take the prizes away from them, but also won't allow ourselves to get subjected to their judgement. "

As a result, the position of "convinced mediocrity" gets constructed, under which it is possible to bring any base and any motivation: one can refer to one's modest needs, wishes, and opportunities, that are already "too late" to develop (or simply "not really wanted").

The sacrificial embodiment of this position is also popular: "It would be desirable to be happy for someone who is truly "gifted" is not for oneself. From myself what could be required? Everything is already established, let it go as it goes, in its usual order."

The position of "ostentatious modesty", "moderation of one's desires", awareness of possibilistic self-limits and restraints - are common in Delta Quadra as the position of an alternative eco-niche, which is convenient to occupy in the face of brutal competition that goes all around. The position of "ostentatious modesty" is also convenient to develop as a protective measure on complex of "clipped wings": one who doesn't soar high spreading his wings but quietly hides in his shelter, is less likely to be shot down, and that in itself is already good: he quietly opt out of the game, leaving the risks to others. And the fact that under these circumstances one's "wings" soon become unnecessary and burdensome - is also not an issue: a person, like his biological ancestors, should be able to master border elements of nature.

The position of "convinced mediocrity" - a person undemanding towards himself, but highly demanding of others - in Delta Quadra is mostly taken by SLI, Gabin. Gabin does not tolerate criticism. It wounds his ego and his pride, hurts his self-esteem, forces him to abandon his ambitious plans out of fear of being forced out of them, of being ridiculed, destroyed, thrown down from his pedestal, humiliated in his own eyes (and in the eyes of all those who believed in him), out of fear of personal and professional setbacks. Criticism - especially silly, absurd, and unprofessional - places a blow on SLI's quadral complex of "clipped wings" and makes him doubt his own abilities, strength, and capabilities. Getting over these doubts for him (as a overly sensitive and suspicious "asking" introvert "aristocrat", suggested on the aspect of intuition of potential +Ne) is always very difficult.

"The game of the fox and the grapes" as a demonstrative refusal to storm the hard to reach peaks of mastery aids the SLI to "stay in flight" at a comfortable for him level of moderate flow of creative forces and feasible for him (average) rate of implementation of his plans.

SLI Gabin is very afraid of criticisms of potential possibilities (his creative aspirations, achievements, and plans), in presence of which he cannot be successful in his dual dyad: IEE Huxley despises failures, deadbeats, and hopeless "losers", but his "loves" and "favorites of the day" he often encourages with positive forecasts on the aspect of intuition of potential, causing them to "believe in themselves". SLI crucially needs this kind of encouragement on his suggestive function, but he can get it only if there is at least normatively successful and accomplished. To achieve this, SLI needs to "cut the wings" of his competitors and "undercut" his critics and opponents during disputes, and to be able to pull wool over their eyes, inflating both the actual and the imagined self-value, referring to his reluctance to chase mirages but also refusing to pursue realistic and achievable goals. And in all of this (in the case when he runs into ambitious and stupid "fans", who obstinately and rudely impose foreign to him goals) he is helped by "the game of the fox and the grapes", by which he can also persistently and stubbornly defend his modest and moderate positions.

Many members of Delta Quadra resort to such protective measures (moderation and caution) in regard to themselves, except LSE Stierlitz, whose passions hobbies ambitious creative plans, the pursuit of excellence, high quality of the work, and expansion of limits of the possible, are all paramount (+Te↑) and often constitute the purpose of his life. Although it is possible to "break" even him, distract him from ambitious goals, call him to "moderate his pride", to not stand out and not stick out from the crowd, so as to not bring up jealousy in others (arguments of EII, Dostoevsky).
*
10. What is Delta Quadra afraid of?

*Delta Quadra is afraid of stress, frustration, resentments, and frustrations. They are afraid of the prevalence of negative elements in society. Afraid of apocalyptic events, afraid of the end of the world. Afraid that people's flaws and shortcomings will start to prevail and overtake their good qualities, that imperfections of this world will multiply and displace its attainments, that darkness will overshadow light, that life in this world will become cold and uncomfortable, that positive processes of development of society will stop and bright future will never come. And how they want to bring it closer!

In some sense the society of Delta Quadra (in light of all of its achievements) can be imagined as the future of all mankind after it eliminates the quadral complexes of this and all the previous quadrants - eliminates jealousy of others' success, desire to push, to humiliate or destroy a successful competitor, inherent to this quadra and all others and manifesting itself in various forms of quadral complexes, when

someone shuts someone else's mouth not allowing him to self-express,
someone, from envy, is scheming against his colleague or boss, trying to put him under the blow and get him in trouble, 
someone, from envy, is blocking the road to successful personal, creative and professional fulfillment for someone else, imposing himself as a companion, co-author, binding him with obligations, chaining him by his hands and feet,
and someone with a sharp word, with anti-advertisement, shatter the successful creative career of someone else, undercutting his wings at take off.

- In this connection the question arises - the reader notes - can one eliminate the quadral complex retaining only the advantages of the dominant in one's quadra information aspects?

- With age, in period of high creativity, in measure of accumulation of real successes, there is development of real (not inflated, imaginary) self-esteem, that gets held at sufficiently high levels for as long as the person continues to develop himself creativity and doesn't cease to work on himself.

At a high level of professional self-realization quadral complex can be forgotten, for a time.

Outside of have to correlate oneself with other contact, who suppress with their own successes (or their ambitions), this complex is not particularly traumatic - it is not localized at a single point, as is the PoLR, but it "hits" once the time comes to compare oneself to others.

One can declare himself to be a "person without complexes" - this is easy. Even easier - is to announce of one's rejection of envy and the same demand from others - to organize a "society of people who are free from envy," and "reach the bright future ahead of others." But this will be an imaginary solution of the problem, which again will come down to the same manifestations quadral complex of "clipped wings", to the protective measures for this complex, brought about by fears of the inability to realize one's creative potential: "I don't grab stars from the sky because this is not what I want, but may be I can succeed in something else. " But this is nothing more than self-delusion, an attempt to outwit one's drive for creativity - "the game of the fox and the grapes."

While there will be comparisons and correlations - and they happen over all aspects of the information model, primarily, on the aspect of the logic of relations - there will be competitions, and progress forward to new successes and new frontiers. And along with this there will be envy and jealousy of those who are lagging behind, and complexes centered on their failures.

In the rest quadral complex can be even useful because it prompts one to fight for survival, for one's existence, for successful self-realization in society, in the socion and in the quadra. Today someone feels bound hand and foot, and tomorrow he will tear through not only ropes - but iron chains!

Without omissions there is no dominance (someone loses and someone finds). Without quadral complexes there won't be quadral advantages and benefits. Light without a shadow does not happen.

_Translation source: Socionics - the16types.info - Delta Quadra The Complex of Clipped Wings by Stratiyevskaya
Original source: http://socionic.ru/index.php/2010-10...-02/19894--q-q_


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

> - afraid of stupid questions and primitive conceptions that involuntarily force them to lower and understate the level of their work, to adapt and fit it into another's narrow and miserable worldview; afraid of any comments that remind them that out there, there's a huge number of ignoramuses who consider themselves in the right to bring all the creative potential of a person down to their own primitive level, and later, using words of other "authoritative critics", guilt and shame this person for the "primitive" and "crude" level of their work.


That quote from the Delta section pretty much summed up in a single paragraph the type of person that I hate the most.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I gotta say, after reading this, I am definitely cemented as both Alpha and ILE. :kitteh: This is _exactly _what I've done-- It's rather shameful of me to admit, but yes, I do tend to take out my opponents by looking for rescuers. I feel fearless when in the company of others-- But I am vulnerable on my own. Pretty cool. Also think my husfiend is Gamma based on this.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I can relate to all of those. 

Am I going insane?


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

I thought I related to gamma's when I read it, but delta's was even better. Seems more grounded, focused, empathetic, and cognizant of people's innate goodness. Why do delta descriptions seem so much mature than gamma ones :/

That said I don't really relate to the whole "development of talent and creative potential" thing, but I do sometimes worry I will have a mediocre life and not achieve everything I'm capable of, but that seems present in gamma's description too.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

> If Gamma Quadra is left without a task, project, or work, without a way to apply their forces and strengths, without constructive goals, objectives, and plans, they start feeling themselves to be prisoners of circumstances, as hostages to aimless and meaningless existence. (As is often the case with forced unemployment during economic crises, or women forced to be housewives under complex social and economic conditions, in difficult or adverse intertype or interpersonal relations: "I'm glad to do work, but my husband doesn't let me!" (or when the woman doesn't get hired).)
> 
> There is nothing more dangerous and scary for another person (particularly a conflictor) than to put Gamma Quadra types in conditions of involuntary unemployment and at the same time accuse them of being inadequate and insolvent, call them idlers and losers, blame them for failing to constructively apply themselves. For these kind of offense Gamma Quadra feel themselves in full right to spontaneously avenge themselves and make short work out of their abuser. Gamma Quadra types (especially, sensing ones, SEE and ESI) immediately lose control over themselves and will undertake anything to destroy their tormentor both morally and physically.


Lol, this is my life right now.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Alpha and Beta took 8 swipes each of my touchpad to scroll through. Gamma took 22 swipes. Delta took 30 swipes.

8 > 22 > 30

What gives?


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

Welp, I read the Gamma part and that explained why I had so much trouble lately with my thesis. Immoral shit pisses me off so badly that I try to refuse and being forced to do it just lead me to a bad place.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

This just convinces me even more than I belong with the Gammas and not with the Deltas.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

@To_august  I have beef with Delta being Aristocratic and this description.

Wouldn't Democratic make more sense for IEE? I get why the quadra dichotomies exist, however personally I think I'm Fi-Te and I find the aristocratic dichotomy to not make any sense when I look at how I experience this in my life.

Maybe I'm missing something, enlighten me plz..

Yours truly... the closet pirate

*Problem:*



> 1. "Aristocratic" trait (rational aspects are evolutionary, with a plus sign; irrational aspects are involutionary, with a minus sign: +Te, +Fi, -Ne, -Si)


Yeah, ok makes sense.



> In accordance with this trait, every person has the right
> 1) to establish relations of subordination


Fuck no. Why? Why can;t I be just on "Hey dude" terms with kids, old ppl, my boss or anyone else for that matter? I also don't get why ppl get pissed off as if me being close and friendly like that offends their pride or something.



> 2) to create a hierarchy, support and protect it


Over my dead body lol. Look 10 years ago I was guild leader in wow, because the GM left us and ppl wanted me to take over. Wanna know the first thing id did? Yeah, fucking dissolved every rank and asked everyone for input & ideas for fun stuff we could do together. To me the point of having aguild was being in a ragtag bunch of weirdos having fun.



> 3) to support already established within the hierarchy traditions and rituals and keep track of their observance


Who even cares, just do whatever.



> 4) to subordinate those below him and to comply with those above him


First of all I have ODD, I don't fucking like to comply or just can't comply with the wishes of superiors and have no interests in having ppl below me. Working at a corporation in a office environment is killing me because I'm forced into this shit day in day out. Quitting this year... I can;t function in a hierarchy.



> 5) to put claims to the dominant positions within the system and to fight for one’s right to occupy them


I don't give a shit about this :/, I just want to be free to do my thing.



> 6) to fight for and to accumulate positional advantages in rights, privileges, and opportunities


God, I hate this the most in office politics, family, groups etc..



> 7) to interact with others from positions of advantage


I don't even understand this one.



> 8) to suppress with the authority of personal opinion and action


How about considering whut others have to say, maybe it has value, if not fully maybe parts here and there are usable, why would one silence or suppress someone else? 



> 9) to control and critique the statements of lower ranking members of the hierarchy, limiting their right to expression on any forbidden subjects


<== This is fucking criminal! WHAT!? Fuck anyone who does this. Are these ppl serious!?



> 10) to authoritatively impose one's own point of view, decisions, power, and will.


What if you are fucking wrong or nobody wants to tag along with your shit? What then, drive the buss off the cliff with everyone in it? Sorry, I'm just going to step off and leave you to your bullshit.

*Idk, delta aristocracy just sounds like something a politically correct moron would uphold.*

How I'm starting to see delta quadra:


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> @_To_august_  I have beef with Delta being Aristocratic and this description.
> 
> Wouldn't Democratic make more sense for IEE? I get why the quadra dichotomies exist, however personally I think I'm Fi-Te and I find the aristocratic dichotomy to not make any sense when I look at how I experience this in my life.
> 
> ...


If aristocratic-democratic doesn't make sense to you, then just abandon it. I think it's best to go with valued IEs first and foremost. 

Concerning Reinin it's probably better to find out if there is some trait that you really see as prevalent in yourself, and if so then look closer into what it might mean, but if nothing truly resonates with you, then just drop it. Reinin traits aren't well-studied anyway and are interpreted differently by different schools and sources. The basic to this dichotomy is an assumption that aristocrats prone to pay attention to social groups, sense of community, and, for example, statements like: "Social level doesn't mean anything to me. I just exclude all the assholes and choose the circle of contacts on my own" is aristocratic, because it deals with grouping in some shape or form, even if the person doesn't do direct division according to social status. And democrats just deal with each one on their own merits, aside from any personal/social circles or groups. Also someone (forgot his surname) did some brain research and theorized that aristocrats have more developed brain receptors for vasopressin and oxytocin, that play significant part in formation of family/social ties, and that one of their brain hemispheres is usually more active, while democrats have cerebral activity more evenly distributed between the hemispheres (I could confuse neurohormones names, but I got the idea right, I think). 

So... Anyway, that's only a hypothesis. I don't really relate to eather side of the dichotomy. Sometimes I do one, at other times I do the other one, so I just assume it's a weak dichotomy for me, and thus it doesn't have much significance in my case.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

To_august said:


> If aristocratic-democratic doesn't make sense to you, then just abandon it. I think it's best to go with valued IEs first and foremost.


Pretty sure I'm democratic & have Fi-Te preference also Ne subtype with heavy Ne preference :/ so yeah, doesn't make sense.








> Concerning Reinin it's probably better to find out if there is some trait that you really see as prevalent in yourself, and if so then look closer into what it might mean, but if nothing truly resonates with you, then just drop it.


I'm really sure about intuitive-static-yielding, democratic and reasonable, unless I'm misunderstanding democratic, that would make me Alpha quadra ENTP, EII would also make sense as a possibility and maybe IEE in case I made a mistake about Yielding. 



> Reinin traits aren't well-studied anyway and are interpreted differently by different schools and sources. The basic to this dichotomy is an assumption that aristocrats prone to pay attention to social groups, sense of community, and, for example, statements like: "Social level doesn't mean anything to me. I just exclude all the assholes and choose the circle of contacts on my own" is aristocratic, because it deals with grouping in some shape or form, even if the person doesn't do direct division according to social status. And democrats just deal with each one on their own merits, aside from any personal/social circles or groups. Also someone (forgot his surname) did some brain research and theorized that aristocrats have more developed brain receptors for vasopressin and oxytocin, that play significant part in formation of family/social ties, and that one of their brain hemispheres is usually more active, while democrats have cerebral activity more evenly distributed between the hemispheres (I could confuse neurohormones names, but I got the idea right, I think).


Idk, never been good with groups and such, additional reason towards developing social anxiety. I find navigating the social environment to be rather difficult despite a knack for reading ppl individually and having that well developed Fe related emotional atmosphere sense.

 I'm very self reliant because of this.

One to one I can get along basically with almost anyone tho.. this really depends on the other person not being a complete cunt.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

This is a bunch of bullshit you shouldn't pay attention to.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

tangosthenes said:


> This is a bunch of bullshit you shouldn't pay attention to.


Well yeah not everything applies, but there were some key parts that made lots of sense to me while reading the Gamma issues. So I guess this may help to at least know your quadra to some degree.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> Pretty sure I'm democratic & have Fi-Te preference also Ne subtype with heavy Ne preference :/ so yeah, doesn't make sense.


Yeah. I think aistocratic/democratic should be revised or changed somehow. It makes zero sense if characteristics, ascribed to Reinin trait, doesn't align with understanding of dichotomies in the framework of a type from which given trait was derived in the first place.



> I'm really sure about intuitive-static-yielding, democratic and reasonable, unless I'm misunderstanding democratic, that would make me Alpha quadra ENTP, EII would also make sense as a possibility and maybe IEE in case I made a mistake about Yielding.


You sound more confident about it than I am :kitteh:. At this point I'm sure of only negativist, the rest is substantially less certain.



> Idk, never been good with groups and such, additional reason towards developing social anxiety. I find navigating the social environment to be rather difficult despite a knack for reading ppl individually and having that well developed Fe related emotional atmosphere sense.
> 
> I'm very self reliant because of this.
> 
> One to one I can get along basically with almost anyone tho.. this really depends on the other person not being a complete cunt.


That does sound very much like Fi ego and Fe Id.

Thinking more about the roots for aistocratic/democratic.
Aristocrats have S blocked with T, and N blocked with F, whereas democrats have S blocked with F, and N blocked with T. What if... What if look at it with a slightly different perspective.

S is focused more on the material, concrete and is predominantly in the now moment, and when blocked with F it can be interpreted as ethical and people related information is processed on the more concrete and present moment basis. Fe-Si relates to groups of people combined with personal sensation, Fi-Se relates to person-to-person ethics combined with concrete sensation. Let's tentatively name them... ethical realists.

On the other hand, N is more connected with past, future and information that is present beyond concrete, physical realm, which being blocked with F can be interpreted as more holistic and conceptual approach to ethical information. Fe-Ni - groups of people combined with tracking processes over time, and Fi-Ne - person-to-person ethics combined with potentials. So, these ones are ethical conceptualists.

At the same time, Alpha/Gamma have T blocked with N, respectively Ti-Ne - objective relations combined with potentials, and Te-Ni - objective properties combined with tracking processes over time -> logical conseptualists. Beta/Delta - Ti-Se - objective relations combined with concrete sensation, and Te-Si - objective properties combined with personal sensation -> logical realists.

Ok... so where I'm going with all of this... I have no idea. Just some rough thoughts on what this dichotomy may mean.
Probably I'm just rambling.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

To_august said:


> Yeah. I think aistocratic/democratic should be revised or changed somehow. It makes zero sense if characteristics, ascribed to Reinin trait, doesn't align with understanding of dichotomies in the framework of a type from which given trait was derived in the first place.
> 
> 
> You sound more confident about it than I am :kitteh:. At this point I'm sure of only negativist, the rest is substantially less certain.
> ...


The best way I've seen to conceptualize aristocracy is by focusing on the ethics block. Aristocrats block their ethics with intuition, democrats block their ethics with sensing. Because we relate to people through ethics, this means aristocrats generalize people by reducing them to some sort of "ethical archetype", while democrats take people case-by-case. 

Basically, when an aristocrat looks at an individual, they sort them into a category based on some definition they developed for that category. They might look at a person and categorize them as "right-wing" based on some definition of what it means to be right-wing. Then, their feelings towards that person will be based on how they feel about that group _as a whole_, as if "right-wing" is a person they have a personal relationship with. 

Aristocracy is definitely the most pronounced in betas, but you'll also see it in deltas. I remember meeting an EII fellow who was ranting about some right-wing author he'd read. When I asked him what it was about the man that he disliked, he said he hates the right because it's misogynistic, which to me seemed a bit out of place because the man in question has never written anything about gender relations, and the book that provoked this rant was simply about economic policy. When I pointed this out though, the EII didn't seem to care because the author "chose to associate with the right, and they're misogynistic". The man's individual attitudes didn't matter so much because the EII abstracted away from those based on the author's perceived allegiance.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> *Idk, delta aristocracy just sounds like something a politically correct moron would uphold.*
> 
> How I'm starting to see delta quadra


I see most NFs like this.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

The_Wanderer said:


> You're living in an English-speaking (kind of) country. Check your privilege, guy!


Lol. "Privilege"? Sounds like that SJW bullshit intelligent people like @FreeBeer and I don't believe in. ;D


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

counterintuitive said:


> Lol. "Privilege"? Sounds like that SJW bullshit intelligent people like @_FreeBeer_ and I don't believe in. ;D


Thanks for reminding me that sarcasm doesn't work well over the internet.

Fuck, I need a better form of wit.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Word Dispenser said:


> If I'm ever offensive, it's unintentionally. The way you write reminds me of Conan O'Brian (IEE), who is also fairly crude and offensive. :wink:


Interesting.  I see MBTI ENTPs all over this forum being as deliberately offensive as possible, lol. Not a type I would have thought sought harmony. But then I see you as a rather mature example of your type.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> So S blocked with F would not result in seeing similar patterns and grouping people according to ethical pattern, right? Could this be entirely down to how alpha quadra and gamma have both S blocked with F? Social groups have more to do with the feeling functions imo.
> 
> Beta and delta aristocricy could stem from the fact that they have N blocked with F, which would also explain the differences in their styles of aristocracy.
> 
> They have a intuitive understanding of social relations compared to Alpha and Gamma.


In theory? It shouldn't. But it's not like every Delta will back you up no matter what you do, cause you're one of their "pack", or every Gamma turns blind to someone being a general asshole and judge solely for the deed in place. I still don't have a good way to conceptualize it in my mind the way it will make sense to me. That's the reason I thought there could be something else to SF+NT vs NF+ST, something that could be entirely unrelated to any groups, or aristocracy/democracy that was proposed. This is the only dichotomy that was described on the basis of "empirical" observation before it was theoretically "justified", and after theoretical basis was introduced it was made to fit with the said description, so, probably, there's no use in trying to pinpoint it that way.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

counterintuitive said:


> Interesting.  I see MBTI ENTPs all over this forum being as deliberately offensive as possible


Being the internet probably plays a large part in this.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

The_Wanderer said:


> Thanks for reminding me that sarcasm doesn't work well over the internet.
> 
> Fuck, I need a better form of wit.


After years of English lessons and even "accent reduction" classes, being told I'd never get a job because of my accent, and being called "sand n****r" and other unrepeatables, forgive me if I don't see the humor.



The_Wanderer said:


> Being the internet probably plays a large part in this.


How so? If they seek harmony, they should seek it anywhere, internet or irl.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

counterintuitive said:


> After years of English lessons and even "accent reduction" classes, being told I'd never get a job because of my accent, and being called "sand n****r" and other unrepeatables, forgive me if I don't see the humor.


Sounds like that SJW bullshit intelligent people something something something...



counterintuitive said:


> How so? If they seek harmony, they should seek it anywhere, internet or irl.


Ok. But it doesn't change the tendency for people to be assholes on the internet.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

The_Wanderer said:


> Sounds like that SJW bullshit intelligent people something something something...


You said the same thing earlier when I pointed out @FreeBeer 's typo. As if I can't make fun of someone for being ESL. Lol. Looks like you're a sjw deep down.



> Ok. But it doesn't change the tendency for people to be assholes on the internet.


They would not be assholes if they sought harmony.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

counterintuitive said:


> You said the same thing earlier when I pointed out @_FreeBeer_ 's typo. As if I can't make fun of someone for being ESL. Lol. Looks like you're a sjw deep down.


I called you a dick for being a dick. Then I gave you shit because you complained about my humour when it was at your expense. Looks like you're a something something somewhere whatever...



counterintuitive said:


> They would not be assholes if they sought harmony.


Alright. But it doesn't change the tendency for something something etc. etc... derailing done. Have a good day.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

The_Wanderer said:


> If an Alpha is being offensive it's usually because they haven't noticed. Seriously. They're probably the most conflict averse, laid back and childlike of all the quadras.


True.



> Your image, while not entirely incorrect, appears as the usual nonsense spouted by right wing conservative nutters who want people to defend their "god hates ****" schtick.


Imo open discussion and hearing all sides no matter how offensive they are is important in order to understand everyone's point of view. From there you can rationally argue ethics & logic. I don't care for one side or the other specifically. While feelings matter, they should not stand in the way of reason.



> What's your reasoning behind Socrates' type, by the way?


He is typed as ENTP in general, google it.



> Dawkins is Fi-PoLR to the max and about as domineering as a wet sock; in other words I consider him to be an ILE. For Hitch I tossed up between LSE and LIE for quite a while, but these days I definitely see him as a Gamma, and probably a sensor. DeGrasse Tyson is an ESE and so is Stephen Fry, if not EIE for the latter.


Awesome. We can talk about those in the celeb type me thread. I'll bring it up as soon as I get home from work.



> Nice work being a grammar nazi to the guy whose native language isn't English, by the way.


 is k, I'm learning. In fact this makes me even more sure about his Ti.



> Sounds Fi-Se.


^^; I know right ? I can be really pissy and forceful with ethics sometimes . I bet you relate. 



> Depends. Am I saying "Jews did 9/11" or am I saying "Affirmative action is bullshit, here's why..."
> 
> If you're going to debate the worth of something, it's generally a good idea to start with your definition of what you're arguing. Either or, this isn't the board for it. Go make one over at debate.


Answered above. Soz. Was just trying to get a point across. Fail. Idk how else to explain delta aristocracy, have no analogies for it. It is NOT like standard ideas about aristocracy.



To_august said:


> In theory? It shouldn't. But it's not like every Delta will back you up no matter what you do, cause you're one of their "pack", or every Gamma turns blind to someone being a general asshole and judge solely for the deed in place. I still don't have a good way to conceptualize it in my mind the way it will make sense to me. That's the reason I thought there could be something else to SF+NT vs NF+ST, something that could be entirely unrelated to any groups, or aristocracy/democracy that was proposed. This is the only dichotomy that was described on the basis of "empirical" observation before it was theoretically "justified", and after theoretical basis was introduced it was made to fit with the said description, so, probably, there's no use in trying to pinpoint it that way.


^^; work is over, will respond...shit the bell rang... brb

EDIT: Oki, home. You are right. What I was trying to say is that deltas apply ethics in a more generalized fashion compared to gamma and that is the difference, at least in theory. In practice I have no way of figuring it out. It would take research. What we are doing here is speculation. I do think that we should not look at delta aristocracy in the same way as Beta.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

The_Wanderer said:


> I called you a dick for being a dick. Then I gave you shit because you complained about my humour when it was at your expense. Looks like you're a something something somewhere whatever...
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. But it doesn't change the tendency for something something etc. etc... derailing done. Have a good day.


What? This is incoherent, lol. I guess there's no point discussing further anyway. Good day buddy. ;D


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

FreeBeer said:


> imo open discussion and hearing all sides no matter how offensive they are is important in order to understand everyone's point of view. From there you can rationally argue ethics & logic. I don't care for one side or the other specifically. While feelings matter, they should not stand in the way of reason.


Lol, "god hates ****" is not a reasoned argument. It's a knee-jerk reaction.



> is k, I'm learning. In fact this makes me even more sure about his Ti.


Lol, my Ti? Hahahaha.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> Imo open discussion and hearing all sides no matter how offensive they are is important in order to understand everyone's point of view. From there you can rationally argue ethics & logic. I don't care for one side or the other specifically. While feelings matter, they should not stand in the way of reason.


This works in theory. But it's pretty hard to debate ethics and logic with a guy who says "God hates ****" and firmly believes that homosexuals are evil because God said so.



FreeBeer said:


> He is typed as ENTP in general, google it.


Sounds like you have mobilizing extraverted logic, :tongue:.



FreeBeer said:


> is k, I'm learning. In fact this makes me even more sure about his Ti.


Makes a certain amount of sense. Getting vibes of being conflict relations actually. Think I'll stand back from this one though (does he have a "type me" thread going?), was a bit of a thing a few months ago where it became fashionable to label people as Ti users as a form of insult. It was very stupid.



FreeBeer said:


> ^^; I know right ? I can be really pissy and forceful with ethics sometimes . I bet you relate.


Eh, kind of? I have a moralistic streak (note the whole "hey, you're a dick" over the grammar nazism). But I specifically pointed out Fi-Se instead of Se-Fi because the latter has Fi as the creative function: In other words it's more adaptable. On-and-off. A tool for furthering the goal of the base function (Se).


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

The_Wanderer said:


> Makes a certain amount of sense. Getting vibes of being conflict relations actually. Think I'll stand back from this one though (does he have a "type me" thread going?), was a bit of a thing a few months ago where it became fashionable to label people as Ti users as a form of insult. It was very stupid.


Nah, an insult would be calling me ExI. ;D Y'all SEEs are cool.

But really, I'm not alpha, I thrive off deliberately offending people and starting shit and generally conflictuous environments. Not at all alpha values.

Edit, I used to have a type me thread but not any more.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Word Dispenser said:


> Hmm, of your sweeping generalizations, I do not approve.
> 
> If I'm ever offensive, it's unintentionally. The way you write reminds me of Conan O'Brian (IEE), who is also fairly crude and offensive. :wink:


^^; hehe, yeah :3 thx.  I do consider myself IEE. Dawkins doesn't want to be offensive either, yet he offends a great many ppl. I'll stand by my assertion that Alpha types don't know how to apply Fi in a group setting to get wanted results. :-" I on the other hand know how to work you ppl. :crazy:



> But, Alphas are not offensive in this way. I would like to think that we try to be tactful for the sake of pleasantness. For the group's harmony and environmental mood.


Yeah, as I said its not like you guys are intentionally doing it, you just miss some crucial underlying Fi related stuff. This is why Deltas for example don't mix groups of which they are certain that these will antagonize each-other.. unless that's the desired endgame.



> But, it _is _very true that there is nothing worse than being unable to speak your mind, being told to shut up-- These are the vilest offenses. Everyone should be allowed to speak their mind and be heard, but let's all try to do it in a way that isn't repulsive. :laughing:


 to be fair this is relative. It depends on other people's perspective of what is being said. You could have good intentions, yet it can degenerate into a brawl regardless. I have learned to sit with what I feel and to respond reasonably through some rather unfortunate events in life :/. 



> Also, Neil Degrasse Tyson is probably an ESE or an EIE.


\o/ fak you are the second person who says that >.> alright, I'll consider it... he is kind of emotionally expressive tbh.



counterintuitive said:


> Lol, "god hates ****" is not a reasoned argument. It's a knee-jerk reaction.
> 
> Lol, my Ti? Hahahaha.


It may be knee-jerk, but they have every right to say it. You also achieve nothing by reacting to it. You can however oppose it calmly with reason, keeping in touch with what you feel, but not letting it cloud your judgment.



The_Wanderer said:


> This works in theory. But it's pretty hard to debate ethics and logic with a guy who says "God hates ****" and firmly believes that homosexuals are evil because God said so.


Well there is no convincing him, however the interaction may lead to other ppl considering your side, due to how poorly he handles his side. My goal in such an interaction would not be to reason with him, but to reason with other ppl around us through the interaction. Talking with such a person one to one would obviously be pointless.

This may just be a good example of delta aristocracy at work as I'm "winning" in a social context utilizing Fi. I know how to work the situation to come out "morally superior". 



> Sounds like you have mobilizing extraverted logic, :tongue:.


Most likely. Seems Entropic was right after all.



> Makes a certain amount of sense. Getting vibes of being conflict relations actually. Think I'll stand back from this one though (does he have a "type me" thread going?), was a bit of a thing a few months ago where it became fashionable to label people as Ti users as a form of insult. It was very stupid.


As far as I know he has a type me thread of sorts going. Seems Ne<->Ti to me, tho idk. I can barely figure out my type so..



> Eh, kind of? I have a moralistic streak (note the whole "hey, you're a dick" over the grammar nazism). But I specifically pointed out Fi-Se instead of Se-Fi because the latter has Fi as the creative function: In other words it's more adaptable. On-and-off. A tool for furthering the goal of the base function (Se).


Yup


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

The_Wanderer said:


> Amazing what happens when you clump a very wide group of people into a specific category, huh? :laughing:
> 
> I'm just going by personal experience, but a majority of the Social Justice movement appears to be NFs and Betas just happen to be the more vocal and confrontational of the NFs. Tumblr is an example of this that I've seen. As are the socio-political groups I've seen at universities I've studied at. In Australia the most prominent of these groups is called the Socialist Alliance.
> 
> Could also make a correlation between the numerous Arts degrees (of which I study) and NFs too; the humanities is something that often appeals to that club.


Pretty much. ;P

Indeed, most of the SJW are Beta NFs. But the most vocal anti-SJW are also Beta NFs! It's almost a stereotype that Beta ST and Alpha NT will be against it (except some Alpha NTs, who are the White Knights). To make things even funnier, the SJW movement started as the Fi paradise; "I am unique, I am my own person and I cannot be pinned down in a single category". WHICH Betas took too far (as we would) and made this... clusterfuck. 

But yeah, Arts, Women Studies (which, in my opinion, is utterly useless) and every humanistic degree is pretty much SJW bait, because the NFs, all of us, are deep into that. For example, I love drama!


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

So if I did a double major in one STEM field and one Arts field, that means I'm SNTF right?! ;D I knew I was all the types!!


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

counterintuitive said:


> So if I did a double major in one STEM field and one Arts field, that means I'm SNTF right?! ;D I knew I was all the types!!


It's a tendency, not mandatory. If you like arts, cool. If you like whatever comes to your mind, it's cool too. NFs are drawn towards humanitary causes, NT towards specific sciences, STs to mechanics and sports, while SFs to... whatever SFs like, I don't know. 

But again, it's not because you *have* to like them. I know some NF doctors and STs studying psychology?


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

FreeBeer said:


> Is that a hypothetical situation as I don't understand why one would speak out against transgender ppl irl? Imo a individual's sovereignty is to be respected & this does not exclude trans ppl.


Not at all hypothetical. One would speak out if one has not succumbed to political correctness, which from your second sentence it looks like you have.



FreeBeer said:


> It may be knee-jerk, but they have every right to say it.


Wasn't talking about rights in the first place.



> *You also achieve nothing by reacting to it.* You can however oppose it calmly with reason, keeping in touch with what you feel, but not letting it cloud your judgment.


Bolded betrays your unvalued Fe. 



> As far as I know he has a type me thread of sorts going. Seems Ne<->Ti to me, tho idk. I can barely figure out my type so..


You know I can read your posts, right? You and @The_Wanderer discussing my type in the third person like I'm not here? Lol. Not sure if you want my input on _my own type,_ or if you just want to continue discussing it amongst yourselves, but here ya go:



counterintuitive said:


> I'm not alpha, I thrive off deliberately offending people and starting shit and generally conflictuous environments. Not at all alpha values.


Also, I wasn't aware that I had an open type-me thread, so if you could direct me to my type-me thread, that would be much appreciated.

----------------



Graveyard said:


> It's a tendency, not mandatory. If you like arts, cool. If you like whatever comes to your mind, it's cool too. NFs are drawn towards humanitary causes, NT towards specific sciences, STs to mechanics and sports, while SFs to... whatever SFs like, I don't know.
> 
> But again, it's not because you *have* to like them. I know some NF doctors and STs studying psychology?


This reeks of MBTI stereotypes. I thought socionics was better than that. Guess not.


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

counterintuitive said:


> This reeks of MBTI stereotypes. I thought socionics was better than that. Guess not.


I present to you: the clubs.

http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=Club


----------

